# 4-Fluoromethylphenidate (4F-MPH)



## KingOfWessex

have been sampling this today. Its very potent (very noticeable effects from 25mg dose. In a nutshell (for me at least) is better than ethylphenidate.

Its like Eph with most of the bullshit side effects removed (no anxiety, palpitations, fiendishness or jitters) And gives supreme sharp focus to what ever task is at hand!

Doses since 1pm today are 3 x25mg. (2 hours between first dose and six between my last)


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Interesting and promising. :D And UK legal? It is about time we had a half decent legal stim over here again. I had to resort to buying MPA for the second time the other week when i was running out of everything else, when i had sworn that id never buy that stuff again. 8( 

What are the effects of this 4F-MPH on music enhancement and libido? Do you bomb or snort your doses?


----------



## KingOfWessex

mydrugbuddy said:


> Interesting and promising. :D And UK legal? It is about time we had a half decent legal stim over here again. I had to resort to buying MPA for the second time the other week when i was running out of everything else, when i had sworn that id never buy that stuff again. 8(
> 
> What are the effects of this 4F-MPH on music enhancement and libido? Do you bomb or snort your doses?



Music sounds good, better even .However being a quasi-musician myself all i keep doing instead of appreciating the music is breaking it down in my head, counting beats etc and trying to differentiate between all the different instruments etc! Super analytical! pissing me off a bit 

Doses snorted and if eph gave u the horn then this will!  Roughly the same as eph for me!! (multiple tabs etc haha!)


----------



## mydrugbuddy

It doesnt appear to be available at any of the vendors i use yet. From another thread i found it sounds like its gonna be a straight up dopamine releaser/re-uptake inhibitor/ whatever. But that's good, i tend not to get on too well with the serotonin releasing stims. It looks like it's gonna be pricey too, but sounds like its gonna be that much more potent than Eph. It's a funny old fucked up world we live in, where they ban a relatively mild compound like Eph, which in turn opens the door for the sale of a much more potent compound like this. There's already speculation that there will be 4F Eph following very soon after 4F Meth. This may well be the last opportunity to UK legally obtain and stock up on some half decent stims before everything gets banned next April. It's also strange how ive began to regard Eph as a decent compound apparently ever since it was UK banned, in truth it had been very gradually growing on me over time.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Can you vape it?


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Can you vape it?



Jackson 5 fubar


----------



## KingOfWessex

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Can you vape it?



I wouldn't know buddy


----------



## SilentRoller

This is illegal in the UK. It was made a class B under the temporary ban order.

Sorry folks.



> 4-Methylmethylphenidate was banned in the UK as a Temporary Class Drug from June 2015 following its unapproved sale as a designer drug.


----------



## lurching

SilentRoller said:


> This is illegal in the UK. It was made a class B under the temporary ban order.
> 
> Sorry folks.



That's 4-Methylmethylphenidate, but this is the fluoro substitution. Yer typical analogue loophole (AnalHole). 

Could be pretty good, a pure dopamine reuptake inhibitor with more than 3x the potency of regular methylphenidate, tho hopefully the effects last a bit longer than that or ethylphenidate.


----------



## MUSHET

What kind of drug is it?


----------



## KingOfWessex

A stimulant

Also I'm finding the comedown so much more forgiving than eph


----------



## SilentRoller

> a pure dopamine reuptake inhibitor with more than 3x the potency of regular methylphenidate



Nothing says tweaky stim psychosis like a potent DRI that lasts an age. I think I will pass on chasing shadow people you know.


----------



## KingOfWessex

I would usually agree. But for I think the first time ever I have put the baggy away and have had no desire for more. With eph id smash the granny out of it till what ever bag was empty be it 1g or 5.

So yeah. It's not to shabby at all


----------



## lurching

> Nothing says tweaky stim psychosis like a potent DRI that lasts an age.



True. The nicer effects of regular methylphenidate only last for two hours or so, maybe even just 90 minutes if sniffed, not counting the hours of residual stimulation afterwards. Medium length would be better IMO, less fiending and redosing. But it likely just has  a duration that's v similar to methylphen.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

steewith2ees said:


> Jackson 5 fubar



The one that always springs to my mind is 'Can you dig it?' by the Mock Turtles.


----------



## steewith2ees

Never heard it but as folk should no by nowi have no taste in real music, listening to more or less electronic music and nothing else. I remember the superb hard trance cut from 2003 'Can you dig it by' Jam X and De Leon.

Fubar, did you have alook at the im fucked megathread - contains my recent musings from the pranged out world of 3-FPM


----------



## palpa7

I've worked my way through 2g and have one to go. I have tolerance for ethylphenidate and about 30 years experience with other chemicals im quite fit and im about 12.5 stone. firstly for an allergy test on tin foil I vaped a tiny amount size of a match head, it tasted similar to ethyl ugh but I could feel it. I then went over to do a small line match stick size  no probs so next my usual roa i.v I worked my way up to 100mg i.v it wasn't overpowering it has a nice feeling to it but hasn't got the supreme kick of ethylphenidate i.v. I would say its ethlys little brother pleasant less side effects i.v causes extreme horniness your going to need porn.so anyway im using the same dosage as I do ethyl prob have to go a bit higher its no where near as strong as ethyl. I think its expensive ethylphenidate is far superior and a lot cheaper. I think its by far the best of the uk legal stimulants and rcs but at £30g I wont be buying a lot of it also its much easier to put down than ethyl still quite addictive though easy comedown. obviously if you go for days on it the comedown maybe worse it kept me up for two nights running and I feel fine.prior to this my legal choice of stim was 3-fpm this is much better price may come down if its about long enough before a ban.think I will polish of the last g then I better get some sleep. pls don't give me any advice about i.v use i know the dangers i have over 30 years experience with it. its a personal choice and i wouldn't encourage anyone to do it.  Probably if had choice over again i wouldn't i.v because when i experienced a bell ringer i knew nothing else would come close in life to that feeling if you don't know the feeling you wont crave it.


----------



## Vurtual

Tried this but it was after already going for a while on 3fpm, so wasn't a proper test.  First impressions: i like how tiny the dose is (for me) (especially after how much 3fpm i've been going through (or's being going through my lungs)) - i did about 15-20mg and i was then busy on the computer for hours after (dunno, about 6?) - felt quite powerful focus, but was also pretty transparent, no particular euphoric feelings or side effects that i noticed , but also no dysphoric/restless feelings in the tail end like i sometimes got with EPH or 34CTMP, and i slept easily (bear in mind it was day 2 when i got to it so who knows what was really going on (plus i added mxe to finish ) - did feel the fluttery NRI body feeling afterwards but not too bad.  Compared to EPH/3fpm it's unnoticeable on the nose - i did try to vape a bit on foil but i tastes as wrong as ethylphenidate so i didn't finish it.  

Overall: the effects seemed to be quite strong functional stimulation at the dose i tried, seemed more powerful than EPH to me - but i can't say much more about the actual effect until i try it on a straight head (and what i've said will probably turn out wrong)

DANGER/WARNING: this is almost as potent as 3/4CTMP so be careful and don't eyeball.


----------



## KingOfWessex

silent roller you have been proven right!! if you push it " they " are waiting!! hahahaha






Peakaboo!!COME GET SOME CUNTS!


----------



## SilentRoller

> silent roller you have been proven right!! if you push it " they " are waiting!! hahahaha



As is the case with all binges on stims. Excessive dopamine + sleep deprivation = shadow people.

I used to get this at the end of a night of MDMA. On the way back from the club, I would see shadow people sitting in cars, including a 10 ft policeman I once saw when walking round a corner. I also saw a guy scarper up a tree once, only to realise that there was no man or tree there. What's stranger is me and my 3 mates all had the same hallucination. Creepy shizzle.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Yeah i also prefer the dopamine stims over the serotonin ones, mainly because the serotonin ones release all your brains Sert all at once, from what i understand, so you might feel on top of the world for a few hours (if you're very lucky) but then personally i can be down in the dumps the minute they wear off and for secral day afterwards cos the brains serotonin has been depleted. I dont know as much about brain chemistry as i would like (novice level really) but from what i gather you can easily top up your dopamine in many different ways, inclusing vapeing nicotine. It also seems to be possible to take the Dopamine stims every day and they are still effective, im quite sure that would not work with the Sert ones, especially if you have no Sert to release its just pointless.

Palpa 7 did you mean to say that you find Ethylphenidate far superior? Im also enjoying it atm, its providing reliable and regular, and apparently sustainable mood lifts when taken in functional doses bombed orally. Snorting the stuff is like a totally different drug, its monstrously fiendish and hard to stop.


----------



## palpa7

mydrugbuddy said:


> Yeah i also prefer the dopamine stims over the serotonin ones, mainly because the serotonin ones release all your brains Sert all at once, from what i understand, so you might feel on top of the world for a few hours (if you're very lucky) but then personally i can be down in the dumps the minute they wear off and for secral day afterwards cos the brains serotonin has been depleted. I dont know as much about brain chemistry as i would like (novice level really) but from what i gather you can easily top up your dopamine in many different ways, inclusing vapeing nicotine. It also seems to be possible to take the Dopamine stims every day and they are still effective, im quite sure that would not work with the Sert ones, especially if you have no Sert to release its just pointless.
> 
> Palpa 7 did you mean to say that you find Ethylphenidate far superior? Im also enjoying it atm, its providing reliable and regular, and apparently sustainable mood lifts when taken in functional doses bombed orally. Snorting the stuff is like a totally different drug, its monstrously fiendish and hard to stop.



yes i prefer ethylphenidate it has a harder kick by my roa and yes its hard to stop, i wouldn't snort it too much it will burn a hole in your nose its so caustic. ive never taken it orally but i presume its more functional that way


----------



## Vurtual

Well i tried this on a straight head and i quite like it - ~18mg got me at least 5-6 hours of focussed stimulation - quite transparent and 'functional' but i felt quite good at times too (and pretty chatty).  i prefer it to EPH, mainly because it lasts longer, feels more 'functional' and doesn't wreck your nose; also i didn't notice as many jitters as i usually do after eph or 34ctmp (though i followed it up with some 3fpm so they may have come later).  I didn't feel much compulsion to redose like i can get when eph starts to tail off (in about 2hours) - on first impressions it seems to find a happy medium between eph and 34ctmp: going towards the length efficiency and ruthless 'functionality' of the latter (and the OD danger), but still retaining some of eph/mph's feelgood stuff (though i don't want to overstate that bit - i quite enjoy functional stimulation anyway - ymmv)

However i can well imagine that there's a quite narrow sweet spot with this stuff - normal sized eyeballed lines would not be a good idea (i've read a few uncomfortable experiences with higher doses in another forum).  With the doses i took (between 15 and 20) seems pretty tolerable.  Would use again. (don't blame me if it does other stuff to you though - treat with caution)


----------



## Rybee

I actually just used up the last of my pre-ban Ethylphenidate last week and have had to use 3FPM instead, which I'm not really a fan of. 

Ethylphenidate's a bit of a marmite RC but I really do enjoy, and miss, it - so this looks like some really exciting news to me! Especially after how hard Mexedrone flopped following more hype than Mayweather v Pacquiao. I was really expecting Mexedrone to fill the RC stim void caused by EPH's ban. 

Any more reports/insight into it would be great thanks! I'll look to order once I find a vendor I'm happy with.


----------



## Sprout

Interesting. I was wondering when this would show up on the market. 

Vurtual; what's the residual stimulation like? ~6 hours of functionality sounds great, but if that's followed by 12 hours enduring a 'Phenidate crash, then I couldn't see myself using it - MPD comedowns are some of my worst memories.


----------



## Vurtual

Unfortunately i couldn't really tell you cos i took other things after it (and then mxe to finish (which usually takes care of residual stim for me (in a roundabout way)).  From what i could tell through that it didn't seem to take a big toil on the body the days after - bit cloudy headed, but no more than equivalent length of 3fpm or eph - these are muddled readings though - ymmv.


----------



## Vurtual

Thought i should update: Confirmed the narrow sweet spot for myself with this; a dose of about 30-35mg was a bit too much - it was still ok but i was starting to feel the usual negative phenidate side effects (jittery, slightly distracted/productivity drop, NE body load feeling, edging on dysphoria (though not as strong as that really, maybe aphoria?)).  It still wasn't totally unpleasant, but i found myself adding a toot of 3fpm to add a bit of 'niceness', which i didn't feel the need for on lower dose.  Further research needed, but i think i'll stick to 20-25mg next time.


----------



## Treacle

This sounds like interesting stuff. I initially didn't like ethylphenidate, but kept ordering it, anyway and actually came to quite enjoy the stuff. It still felt much more jittery and nasty than traditional stimulants, though.

MDB: Which legal serotonergic stimulants do you mean? The only stimulants that release lots of serotonin (that spring to mind) are the likes of MDMA, methamphetamine, methylone, 4-MMC and other drugs which are already illegal. Regular amphetamine has some action at serotonin sites, but not like the first two I mentioned. If any of the research chemicals had this sort of action, they'd be insanely euphoric, in the same sort of way that those can be. I'm intrigued, because I didn't think there were many/any legal RCs that come close. I thought the last ones were 6-APB (and it's cousins). What you said is true, though, after a day or two of dosing serotonergic stimulants, they'll just turn into fiendish stims and lose that special feeling (meth being a prime example).


----------



## Sprout

Treacle said:


> This sounds like interesting stuff. I initially didn't like ethylphenidate, but kept ordering it, anyway and actually came to quite enjoy the stuff. It still felt much more jittery and nasty than traditional stimulants, though.
> 
> MDB: Which legal serotonergic stimulants do you mean? The only stimulants that release lots of serotonin (that spring to mind) are the likes of MDMA, methamphetamine, methylone, 4-MMC and other drugs which are already illegal. Regular amphetamine has some action at serotonin sites, but not like the first two I mentioned. If any of the research chemicals had this sort of action, they'd be insanely euphoric, in the same sort of way that those can be. I'm intrigued, because I didn't think there were many/any legal RCs that come close. I thought the last ones were 6-APB (and it's cousins). What you said is true, though, after a day or two of dosing serotonergic stimulants, they'll just turn into fiendish stims and lose that special feeling (meth being a prime example).


aMT and BK-2CB spring to mind. As do Lysergamides.

Though the rest of the market is thoroughly dopaminergic fiend-fuel.


----------



## smackydowners

this stuff has a definite crash, yes. not unbearable but i haven't used this at high doses. unpleasant tho, esp without benzos.


----------



## itsallenergy

What ROA's are people finding preferable?


----------



## Vurtual

I've only tried nasal and that's fine (it's a small amount of powder @ 15-25 mg) - it doesn't do the damage of EPH or 3fpm up there, and it lasts plenty long enough, so i haven't tried oral.  Though oral is no doubt safest really.  

I did try vaping some and quickly concluded it was a no-no for me - like EPH, the taste sent some strong signal to my brain that i shouldn't inhale this vapour (i still did a bit though obviously) - nasal works quick enough anyway.


----------



## smackydowners

i like snorting 15mg. its a really good stim.


----------



## itsallenergy

Great! Thanks (and thank you for sparing me the vapor test... sounds nasty). I have some coming today, and some work to get done... I use dexedrine daily (prescribed) and so I'm curious to see how this may substitute for actual medicinal/practical purposes. I have tried most ADHD medications, and dexedrine is what I've settled with but it's not ideal. Oh, and I will definitely use less of the 4F-MPH because of my d-amph baseline. Safety first


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Treacle said:


> This sounds like interesting stuff. I initially didn't like ethylphenidate, but kept ordering it, anyway and actually came to quite enjoy the stuff. It still felt much more jittery and nasty than traditional stimulants, though.
> 
> MDB: Which legal serotonergic stimulants do you mean? The only stimulants that release lots of serotonin (that spring to mind) are the likes of MDMA, methamphetamine, methylone, 4-MMC and other drugs which are already illegal. Regular amphetamine has some action at serotonin sites, but not like the first two I mentioned. If any of the research chemicals had this sort of action, they'd be insanely euphoric, in the same sort of way that those can be. I'm intrigued, because I didn't think there were many/any legal RCs that come close. I thought the last ones were 6-APB (and it's cousins). What you said is true, though, after a day or two of dosing serotonergic stimulants, they'll just turn into fiendish stims and lose that special feeling (meth being a prime example).



Snap! on your initial dislike of eph turning into a liking over time. I swear there's a much greater differences in the effects of the same substance from different vendors. I finally found one vendor that sold eph that for some reason it worked much better for me, and then it went and got banned. Anything i may or may not have obtained post ban has been just fine too.

i was thinking of the same serotonergeric (is there such a word?) substances that you listed, mdma, methylone, the APB family + MDAI, though its debatable whether that last one really is a stimulant due to its lack of any noticeably forceful push, but it has kept me awake all night before i discovered benzos. 

I'm really very fond of MDAI, its definately not a wow fucking amazing drug, but is quite strong as an empathogen, which enhances whatever it is you happen to be doing, even if its only watching a film or reading/listening to a book. I got so into Jack London's The Call Of The Wild that i stayed awake all night listening to the entire audio book from start to finish in one 8-10 hour session. I've never done anything like that that before or since. (Apart from Dexter season 1 which hooked me so much that i stayed up all night to watch the whole season in one sitting. Fucking glutton that i am.)

But due to the serotonin depletion i havent used it for ages, the maths dont add up, 4-8 hours of feeling pretty damn good, followed by 3-4 days of bleak misery has meant that ive not indulged for ages. However ive just realised that since im often taking kratom, benzos, and various dopamined stims anyway these days, they may well at least partly help overcome the blues. Last time i took MDAI i didnt have all these other bad habits that ive picked up.  As im currently dependant on at least 2 substances i might as well try to put that to any advantages that i can.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I'm sampling a trial bag of this stuff this week and my first impressions are positive. Personally I dont think it is as strong as the vendors are making out (unless ive built up a hefty tolerance). I dont think i would feel anything off 5-10mg. It also seems to work much better snorted, and fortunately its a relatively smooth and painless snort, the drip is nasty though. Almost nasty enough to need salt and warm water gargles. Almost. It passes very quickly though. 30mg seems to be a good dose to snort. Re-dose too quickly or just take too much and it is quite brutal on the heart.

It is very simillar to eph, but twice as strong imo, it feels cleaner than eph though, in a more clear headed kind of way. Ive yet to discover what effects it has on music appreciation but if i have any left by the end of the week i'll be testing that by combining it with guice. It seems to be inactive at doses of 30 mg bombed in a rizla. I dunno yet if its completely inactive bombed or if you just need bigger doses. 

After the flop of the decade that was Mexedrone it is good to see a decent UK legal stim easily available once again. I strongly suspect i may be buying more of this, in a grab it whilst it's available kind of way. MPA was banned 48 hours after the annnouncement IIRC. If they are pulling stunts like that now then it seems you have to be ready to come to a decision and react on it very quickly.

Its effects on libido are very unusual, or maybe its just me, i found a brief intense peak that wears off all too quickly, and re-dosing does not bring that peak back. All things considered, and it is very early days yet, but this one seems like it could be a winner.


----------



## Sprout

Twice as strong as in double potency with relation to EPD?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

yep, in my opinion at least.


----------



## Eveleivibe

mydrugbuddy said:


> I'm sampling a trial bag of this stuff this week and my first impressions are positive. Personally I dont think it is as strong as the vendors are making out (unless ive built up a hefty tolerance). I dont think i would feel anything off 5-10mg. It also seems to work much better snorted, and fortunately its a relatively smooth and painless snort, the drip is nasty though. Almost nasty enough to need salt and warm water gargles. Almost. It passes very quickly though. 30mg seems to be a good dose to snort. Re-dose too quickly or just take too much and it is quite brutal on the heart.
> 
> It is very simillar to eph, but twice as strong imo, it feels cleaner than eph though, in a more clear headed kind of way. Ive yet to discover what effects it has on music appreciation but if i have any left by the end of the week i'll be testing that by combining it with guice. It seems to be inactive at doses of 30 mg bombed in a rizla. I dunno yet if its completely inactive bombed or if you just need bigger doses.
> 
> After the flop of the decade that was Mexedrone it is good to see a decent UK legal stim easily available once again. I strongly suspect i may be buying more of this, in a grab it whilst it's available kind of way. MPA was banned 48 hours after the annnouncement IIRC. If they are pulling stunts like that now then it seems you have to be ready to come to a decision and react on it very quickly.
> 
> Its effects on libido are very unusual, or maybe its just me, i found a brief intense peak that wears off all too quickly, and re-dosing does not bring that peak back. All things considered, and it is very early days yet, but this one seems like it could be a winner.



Think I'll try this. How much you recommend taking for first time use?

Evey


----------



## smackydowners

this stuff is WAY better eph in my opinion. way more euphoric and has that 'lose yourself in an otherwise boring task' elelemnt to it.

this along with 3fpm is one of my favourite ever stims and i was back in the largin' it on 99% pure meph days. give it a whirl, kids!


----------



## smackydowners

Eveleivibe said:


> Think I'll try this. How much you recommend taking for first time use?
> 
> Evey



evey. i dont think you should do this one' no offense mate. but if you muct, 10-15mg snorthed should hav you good


----------



## foolsgold

jesus christ no evey your not the sort of person who needs to be doing stupidly strong stimulants i am not having ago just saying think of your mental health and look at how  stimulant abuse has effected people like myself its a nasty down hill slop once it starts


----------



## KingOfWessex

^This. 

Please be careful Evey.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Evey, if you're intending to try stimulants, why not start with the 3fpm? It seems to be relatively safe, doesn't cause insane heart rates and still provides euphoria. I'm only suggesting this as the lesser of two evils - this 4mph is apparently very strong, so best to start with a fairly forgiving one after your (unsurprising) disappointment with MPA.


----------



## Sprout

Tbh Fubar 3-FPM is probably the absolute last stim I'd suggest to anyone who isn't already experienced in the trainwrecks that are multi-day stim benders and subsequent mental destruction.

Evey, seriously, I spent hours talking to you personally about how stupid an idea it would be to take up a stimulant habit on a whim or at all.
MPA is one thing, but the 'Phenidate family of drugs are a whole different fucking league - they will fuck you up, of that I promise you.

There is nothing down that rabbit hole other than regretting years of your life that you accomplish nothing in other than ruining your body, your mind and your soul.
I'm a speedfreak of the highest degree, that's no secret, and learned first hand that a few experiences with "Kiddie Coke" (MPD, the original compound) leads to years of actual Coke, and no drug will turn you to the the hollow Hell that is the needle any faster.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Granted, but if someone should find themselves on a multi-day stim bender, 3fpm is the most forgiving one I have experience of. IME, the last one that i'd recommend is crack.


----------



## Sprout

But we have nigh on zero tox. data for 3-FPM and only Phenmet has clinical history to go off, MPD has masses of clinical data and its analogues were thoroughly tested but not perused, even Crack has many decades of data to go off.

We are the lab rats for 3-FPM, I more than most. It feels forgiving and I know what exactly what you mean, I just wouldn't feel comfortable suggesting a compound that is nigh on impossible not to binge on that also lends itself to both vaping and the needle due to the relatively low oral BA.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Afaic, methylphenidate is a shit stim - and the analogues i've tried are even shitter. I also don't agree that 3fpm has a low oral bioavailability - I find the oral ROA to be extremely quick acting but turns it into just another stim without the unique quality afforded by vaping. However, I still think a stim novice would be better off  bombing a bit of 3 than a phenidate any day of the week...


----------



## Sprout

I agree that the 'Phenidate compounds are filthy in every sense, the ridiculous amount of NE released is toxic but with just enough DA to keep you redosing, dirty, dirty, dirty.
3-FPM is effective orally, hence why I used the term "relatively", it's just half as effective as the two most destructive ROA's. 
It's not so much the 3-FPM effects but the outstanding capacity for ridiculous binging. It suits me to a tee because I have the self-control of a horny honey badger with every single drug and thus binge anyway.
I just wouldn't suggest either tbh.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Aaaah, understood


----------



## Molecular_Man

Would you mind providing us the action duration  of 3-FPM and 4F-MPH ?   Per os  speaking.


----------



## smackydowners

4f-mph seems to last a good few hours, 3-4 id say, with the peak being the first 2 hours. there's quite a bit of residual stimulation tho. shame as im on it tonight and ive no benzos! grr


----------



## Eveleivibe

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Evey, if you're intending to try stimulants, why not start with the 3fpm? It seems to be relatively safe, doesn't cause insane heart rates and still provides euphoria. I'm only suggesting this as the lesser of two evils - this 4mph is apparently very strong, so best to start with a fairly forgiving one after your (unsurprising) disappointment with MPA.





Sprout said:


> Tbh Fubar 3-FPM is probably the absolute last stim I'd suggest to anyone who isn't already experienced in the trainwrecks that are multi-day stim benders and subsequent mental destruction.
> 
> Evey, seriously, I spent hours talking to you personally about how stupid an idea it would be to take up a stimulant habit on a whim or at all.
> MPA is one thing, but the 'Phenidate family of drugs are a whole different fucking league - they will fuck you up, of that I promise you.
> 
> There is nothing down that rabbit hole other than regretting years of your life that you accomplish nothing in other than ruining your body, your mind and your soul.
> I'm a speedfreak of the highest degree, that's no secret, and learned first hand that a few experiences with "Kiddie Coke" (MPD, the original compound) leads to years of actual Coke, and no drug will turn you to the the hollow Hell that is the needle any faster.



Wow just took a look at this thread apologies I've only just read these posts now. I think I must have been drunk when I posted about trying this n completely forgot that I ever poated here - until today. Sorry ye must all think I'm right rude n I'm not to deliberately ignore people as I like to think I've been brought up better than that. 

So I just want to say thank you for the advice n for thinking of me - you're all truly lovely. 

FUBAR n Sprouty you two give me a chuckle; debating the most appropriate as a starting point. FUBZ that made me laugh "the last thing I'd recommend is crack." Lol I've no intention of ever trying crack as it's highly addictive so sod that hahaha  Sprouty I only just saw your post here as I don't tend to come on these threads I must have been drunk n it seemed a good idea at the time. I'll stick with this 3-fpm now as it gets banned in April with the rest of the RCs so I'll enjoy it until then but try to take it more easy as I don't feel well but my own fault for contunally oral dosing. This stuff is bloody compulsive it's like I feel the need to constantly dose with it. 

Please don't do the "I told you so" all my life people have tried controlling me n sheltering me. It makes me feel resentful as I'm an adult n need to learn from my own mistakes as an adult. I don't regret doing this. I just need to find my way with it. But please know I'm not being stubborn to be ignorant or arrogant but simply cause I've issue with not being in control n being controlled. 

But if I'd read that I might not have tried it. Anyway sorry if it seemed i was purposely ignoring you as honestly I wasn't. 

Evey


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Has anyone tried both 4F-EPH and 4F-MPH?  How to they compare to each other and to the ceased EPH itself?

I've tried the 4F-MPH and was quite impressed. I haven't re-ordered yet due to the price though, and i've just noticed 4F-EPH for the first time this evening. It's quite a bit cheaper than 4F-MPH but the vendor is still making the same kind of claims about the potency of 4F-EPH as 4F-MPH. I am almost certainly going to try it, but it would be good to get some feedback from anyone who's already tried it so that I have some idea of what to expect, maybe even some thoughts on the best ROAs and doses etc.


----------



## Sprout

mydrugbuddy said:


> Has anyone tried both 4F-EPH and 4F-MPH?  How to they compare to each other and to the ceased EPH itself?
> 
> I've tried the 4F-MPH and was quite impressed. I haven't re-ordered yet due to the price though, and i've just noticed 4F-EPH for the first time this evening. It's quite a bit cheaper than 4F-MPH but the vendor is still making the same kind of claims about the potency of 4F-EPH as 4F-MPH. I am almost certainly going to try it, but it would be good to get some feedback from anyone who's already tried it so that I have some idea of what to expect, maybe even some thoughts on the best ROAs and doses etc.



Seconding this notion, anyone have any info aside from the OD thread speculation?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

The lack of response is meaning I may have to step outside of EADD and delve into the other sections in order to find the information I'm looking for. Whatever I do I must time my order so that it does not arrive until after I've left for work on Friday morning. 

Experimenting with a new stimulant on a work night is definitely not a good idea if you're on a final warning.


----------



## ScotsIndyChickxno1

Has anyone iv d 4 mph or 4 eph


----------



## almac2201

there are a few benzofurans like mapb out there but they have changed so much i was oferred 5-mdiPf i think it was an all the info was benzofuran was in its chemical make up some how lol no thank you! 3-fpm is also analgesic useless info but as its not as moreish as some stims it is being considered as a med for weaning serious upper addicts? dunno if its true but it is possible


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I've searched several pages of Other Drugs, searched The Drugs Forum, Searched the internet, and not a jot of useful information exists yet anywhere. 

Is it all down to Hype? Are people really that gullible? 

Why did Mexedrone get so much interest and attention when it was so shit and these substances which are far more interesting get no attention or interest at all? 

Completely bizzare. Did they just need to come up with a more catchy name for these new FA Eph analogues.


----------



## Sprout

Fluorophenidates would be the term I would use.
Shittydrone was sold purely on being the red headed stepchild of the bastard son of 4-MMC.
None of the Phenidates have ever reached the popularity nor the effect profile of the Cathinones.
NDRI's will never be pleasurable in the same way SRA's are.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Very true dat! 

Although the pre eminent cathinone was streets ahead of any phenidate, the scraping the bottom of the cathinone barrel is currently less interesting than certain phenidate analogues, which was the word i was looking for, i can go back and edit my post now.


----------



## Chris R

would really like to know if anyone has any experience iv related when it comes to 4f mph. Have an order coming this week and its damn near impossible to find a lick of useful information reguarding it. I would truly appreciate any info reguarding the not so tame ROA, any info thanks..


----------



## Sprout

Chris R said:


> would really like to know if anyone has any experience iv related when it comes to 4f mph. Have an order coming this week and its damn near impossible to find a lick of useful information reguarding it. I would truly appreciate any info reguarding the not so tame ROA, any info thanks..



I wouldn't suggest being the first, that's for sure.
If you must, use 25% of the oral dose to start, no more.
Work upwards slowly, over several sessions.
And for the love of God don't jump straight to the spike.


----------



## BigG

I think IV 4-MPH would be a recipe for a heart attack personally.


----------



## smackydowners

i cant see IVing this shit being any real fun. its a nice stim but only if you have benzos on hand if you dose after 1pm. the lingering tachycardia and general jitters make this pretty useless as a recreational drug. its good for blowing away the cobwebs though, for sure.


----------



## BigG

Definitely doesn't sound like my cup of tea. I'm jittery as fuck ATM after stopping clonidine (the last med I was on) a few weeks ago. I think it was a mistake to take that anyway as it didn't help the wds that much and the rebound anxiety has been awful. 

I think a phenidate would be just about the worst thing imagable. 

I made the mistake of having too much coffee the other day when I was tired at work and I felt absolutely awful..... Like death.


----------



## Chris R

I will heed your warnings don't worry, im the kinda person to rip through a g of ethylphenidate in 2 hours spike sesh and not suffer later at all. I will work up, but I'd rather a personal experience to tell me if it will be good instead of just assuming it will be unpleasent. Using caution, scales, titration, benzos, and non participating friend to watch over incase, i think the risks will be greatly minimized to the point that it will be rewarding.  if canada post wasnt so shitty i wouldve been able to do it today but 2 days aint that bad


----------



## phatass

Remember, there are no dumb questions, only dumb people , How is this (and 4f-eph) UK legal with the "analog blanket bans", i read on Wikipedia that it's amongst other things an analog of Ritalin (methylphenidate)??

"4F-MPH (4'-fluoro-methylphenidate) is an entactogenic stimulant, substituted phenethylamine, piperidine, and close analog of methylphenidate (ritalin). "


----------



## Sprout

phatass said:


> Remember, there are no dumb questions, only dumb people , How is this (and 4f-eph) UK legal with the "analog blanket bans", i read on Wikipedia that it's amongst other things an analog of Ritalin (methylphenidate)??
> 
> "4F-MPH (4'-fluoro-methylphenidate) is an entactogenic stimulant, substituted phenethylamine, piperidine, and close analog of methylphenidate (ritalin). "



Because our MoDA (our version of the FDA Schedules) focused on banning individual compounds originally, we have relatively few cases where analogues are explicitly controlled: X-Fentanyls are one (which is why we haven't seen a death toll like the US in relation to A/B-F), Tryptamines have thorough reference to substitutions, most of the Cathinones. We do not have laws like the US/Aus which cover "any and all compounds analogous to those mentioned in SI/S8" so we've had a pretty thorough run of legals. 

Unfortunately, as a result the UK will, from April onwards, be the only country on Earth to completely invert the original purpose and reason for drug classification - having no accepted widespread medical application and a scientifically documented capacity to cause major harm will be irrelevant as any and all substances which can elicit a psychoactive effect (read: water, butane gas, coffee, petrol fumes, cosmetics, chocolate, chillies, Skittles, sugar, psychiatric drugs...) will be _de facto_ illegal unless explicitly specified and excluded by the political class. Politicians whom have taken steps to ensure they no longer are constrained by little things like the views of experts, scientific study, those pesky facts and really anything that isn't their own agenda by no longer being required to contact the government body that was created to inform about the best course of action regarding drugs.


----------



## bropiate

EDIT: Read sprout and my below post on the dangers of doing this

Being prescribed methadone my dose causes a whole lot of euphoria free sedation/nodding. With this and a little booze I can sit in a chair and be happy for hours half nodding out with heaps of nod and stim euphoria; I took 10mg at 3pm, another 10mg at 7 then about 30mg between 9pm and 2am. Went to bed at 4am and was asleep right away (though my methadone dose does cause me to end up in what I call the methazone where I'm 'nodding' out face in keyboard when I really want to be doing something different) so those of you that aren't heavily sedated (I've a bit of a heavy flubromaze_lam_ habit too); I wonder how many people are going to end up in hospital/the ground because of Theresa May's absolutely stupid idea of "ban everything psychoactive and unban the drugs I like"(even though you can't definitively tell if a substance is psychoactive unless a person takes it so it's oxymoronic as fuck) personally I like the stuff and find it to be a nice work enhancer and confidence enhancer, it's the first 'nice and effective' stim I've had since meph some were nice but had no real potency and a heap of side effects if you upped your dose, some were effective but uncomfortable and kept you up for days.
It has nothing on meph/beta ketones/cathinone family but it's not super expensive and it doesn't keep _me_ up all night though ymmv.

Bear in mind that this is a harm reduction board and I'm not recommending this to anyone, it is tickling the dragon's tail.

Oh and on the subject of shadow people and people seeing the exact same hallucinations brought me right to this, maybe they are real and sleep is our natural way of suppressing an otherwise terrifying world.


----------



## Sprout

bropiate said:


> Being prescribed methadone my dose causes a whole lot of euphoria free sedation/nodding. With this and a little booze I can sit in a chair and be happy for hours half nodding out with heaps of nod and stim euphoria; I took 10mg at 3pm, another 10mg at 7 then about 30mg between 9pm and 2am. Went to bed at 4am and was asleep right away (though my methadone dose does cause me to end up in what I call the methazone where I'm 'nodding' out face in keyboard when I really want to be doing something different) so those of you that aren't heavily sedated (I've a bit of a heavy flubromazepam habit too); I wonder how many people are going to end up in hospital/the ground because of Theresa May's absolutely stupid idea of "ban everything psychoactive and unban the drugs I like"(even though you can't definitively tell if a substance is psychoactive unless a person takes it so it's oxymoronic as fuck) personally I like the stuff and find it to be a nice work enhancer and confidence enhancer, it's the first 'nice and effective' stim I've had since meph some were nice but had no real potency and a heap of side effects if you upped your dose, some were effective but uncomfortable and kept you up for days.
> It has nothing on meph/beta ketones/cathinone family but it's not super expensive and it doesn't keep _me_ up all night though ymmv.
> 
> Oh and on the subject of shadow people and people seeing the exact same hallucinations brought me right to this, maybe they are real and sleep is our natural way of suppressing an otherwise terrifying world.



Can you give comparative potency to any other 'Phenidates solely with regards to the subjective effects?
The PD's display an odd SAR when it comes to absolute potency and their recreational potential IMO/E.

Would be poor form of me not to mention that mixing F-Pam and 'Done is playing with fire already, adding in an almost entirely unresearched and highly potent NDRI is really pushing it.

Oh Lord, the RSE tale has to be one of my favourite things on the net. Sadly in my (too) many years as a stim-fiend insomniac I have yet to metamorphose into Smeagol's nightmare.


----------



## bropiate

TL;DR at bottom
Sorry, I had a reply typed out but never bothered to enter it; I've some really annoying malware (or windows is just slowly breaking) which caused me to close chrome. I had 4 windows with like 10 tabs in each anyway; mostly relating to college coursework (and since I've handed most of it bar one 1500 word essay due in 7 days) I can kick back and relax for a few days.
You're quite right to say about the combination of flubromazo*lam* (accidentally got the name wrong, lam is much much stronger and I have about a 10mg habit on which I'm quickly tapering off; onto diclaz at 1mg and then nothing at 1/4mg diclaz. However it has to be said that what I've always called "satan's triangle or the triangle of doom" (combining opiates, benzos and alcohol) is *extremely* dangerous and shouldn't be recommended to anyone. I've had 2 friends die in the past year (one at only 18) and am hearing of friends of friends dropping like flies so be careful when using opiates and benzos, very careful; it's a 1+1=5 sort of relationship or when you mix both you may as well add to your dosages ² when mixing opiates and benzos/alcohol and ³ when mixing all three. Adding a stim into the mix only makes it more dangerous, especially if this stim is shorter lived than your downers.

I don't have much experience with phenidates at all, I IVed some ritalin back in 2010 and was never a fan of it; what I can say is that with no stim tolerance 5mg is active, 10mg is recreational and while not as morish like coke or meph; there is still an urge to redose after about 3h and that number shrinks the more you redose.

The closest I've been to shadow people is benzo withdrawal which is (in my mind) worse than death; the feeling of slowly losing your mind is terrifying and 'coming to' a week later having not eaten, barely slept and having pissed and shat the bed is one of my most traumatic experiences and I've had a fairly traumatic life then the post acute symptoms and paranoia that last for months are soul crushing and I'm only beginning to recover from it after a few years. It's one of the things that I would choose 'self termination' over than to go through again. The first week you are mired in Lovecraftian terrordreams while not knowing anything about your surroundings and it's probably why I can drop doses of 25I-NBOH that would make most people go mad and either go on a spree of insane (I've had it happen with an old schoolmate with acid who stood in front of taxis, had them stop then tried to strangle the drivers and had to be driven to hospital by his parents for sedation while shouting about how fun it would be for the three of them to have one big orgy) or benzo themselves to sleep (if they're lucky enough to have them on hand)

TH;dr is here
I'm rambling on however so I'll get to the important bits; *mixing benzos, opiates, alcohol and stims is probaly one of the most dangerous things you can do I do not recommend it to anybody*

I have fairly little experience with phenidates, though I'd say this is a fair bit more potent than methyl-p (only one I've had prior experience with) and lasts (for me; plugged) around 10h with after effects of about 6h, however I'm on a regimen of white grape fruit juice as methadone is too short acting at the dose I'm prescribed so there may be metabolic interference (yes *WGFJ makes the combo of the three downers all the more dangerous*; I know. I'm prepared to take the risk, have made my peace with life and don't fear death, though I would like to continue living however; I'm not in any way suicidal)

The combination of opiates, benzos and alcohol is a dangerous thing to do. I try to avoid dosing the F-lam if I can and keep to alcohol <20%abv (40 proof), stimulants, esp short acting ones can make it more dangerous by wearing off and allowing you to slip into an OD. I'd say avoid at all costs; however I can't stop you.

Never personally had a shadow person experience other than benzo withdrawal; which is the most horrible and traumatic thing I have ever had to experience. Long term benzos should be treated as more dire than opiates, in personal opinion.


Hope that clears things up and thanks sprout for pointing that out. I feel as if I was almost advertising it as a way to really enjoy 4F-MPH (which it is) but it's a *really dangerous* way to do so. It may be something you nod out from and never wake up from. Bear that in mind.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I used to neck up to 10mg phenazepam, 70mg methadone and a bottle of vodka, daily. Then wonder why no-one would speak to me. It's not big and its not clever - I don't really know why I'm still alive...


----------



## bropiate

Same with me FUBAR; I remember my clonazepam days and shooting up H along with it. Turned out the one time I decide to hold back was the time I got some primo super potent H, ducked into burger king to shoot up (they've since installed UV lights in their toilets so you can't see your veins, I think this is due to a guy I used to know dying in them; whatever the reason, about 1 out of every five times I'd use them even if it was just to take a piss, I'd find something related to shooting up H), anyway I dump a load out into the cooker, for some reason decide to take a fair bit out and put it back in a wrap, shot up at about 6pm and woke up at 1am needle in arm, splitting headache; locked in burger king.
Door was locked and lights were dead so I decided to sleep there until they opened. About five minutes after hearing someone unlock the main doors (didn't bother to check the time) I walked out and must have shocked the shit out of the staff as they'd not even opened yet, I just quickly walked to the main door, unlocked it and left. I think one guy asked me wtf I was doing there and all I could answer was "rough night", stumbled out onto the street and hopped on a bus home.


----------



## AmidoneCA

This stuff is similar to 3,4-CTMP and lasts a good 8 hrs residual. Sublingually it's as active as nasal...IV would be wreckless but effective. Prepare to have benzos on hand!

I went through 20,000mg of clomethiazole since the 27th. That tells you how anxiety producing it is..I do have a massive tolerance for clomethiazole freebase...doses of 2,000mg make me nap, nothing more.

I do not suggest anyone use clomethiazole in doses more than 192mgx twice daily for a long time.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

bropiate said:


> Same with me FUBAR; I remember my clonazepam days and shooting up H along with it. Turned out the one time I decide to hold back was the time I got some primo super potent H, ducked into burger king to shoot up (they've since installed UV lights in their toilets so you can't see your veins, I think this is due to a guy I used to know dying in them; whatever the reason, about 1 out of every five times I'd use them even if it was just to take a piss, I'd find something related to shooting up H), anyway I dump a load out into the cooker, for some reason decide to take a fair bit out and put it back in a wrap, shot up at about 6pm and woke up at 1am needle in arm, splitting headache; locked in burger king.
> Door was locked and lights were dead so I decided to sleep there until they opened. About five minutes after hearing someone unlock the main doors (didn't bother to check the time) I walked out and must have shocked the shit out of the staff as they'd not even opened yet, I just quickly walked to the main door, unlocked it and left. I think one guy asked me wtf I was doing there and all I could answer was "rough night", stumbled out onto the street and hopped on a bus home.



Ooh shit, could have been nasty. Clonazepam and H caused me a very nearly fatal OD about 15 years ago. Woke up in hospital just as the doctor was removing the needle from my arm after my naloxone shot. My shirt had been cut open and my nipples were sore from the defibrillator. All a bit of a shock.


----------



## Sprout

How I didn't fall out when shooting H/Fent mixtures and knocking back Clonazolam with vodka I will never know.

The comparison to 3,4 piques my interest further.
A real filthy beast of a stim.


----------



## bropiate

I didn't find it produced much anxiety at all, all I got was an uncomfortable feeling in the pit of my stomach so I went out and bought a bottle of port. 2 small glasses (I mean seriously small, I had a fifth of the bottle left over the next morning. I know methadone has a long half life but this was before taking my daily green juice so that shouldn't have much of an effect but a little alcohol (in moderation; I have enough addictions as it stands) makes any anxiety vanish.
I suppose a case of drugs act differently on everyone if I were to guess. Are you naturally anxious? Personally I'm curious as to how the clomethiazole ended up in your hands. Obviously since were forbidden from actively discussing sources, a helpful pointer of "Internet" or "local" wouldn't be breaking too many rules. BL seemed to eat my first reply so apologies if I double post.

Odd that your nipples would hurt FUBAR, you must have been hit with some shock as the pad placement for defibs is like this, unlike the outdated metal ones where you rub gel between them, now everything is integrated into the ECG machine. Or so I understand. They'll have probably shocked you a good few times so it's good you're still here.


----------



## MeDieViL

Im quite disappointed seeing my favourite vendors selling the pellets wich are extremely overpriced, its WAY cheaper to order the powder, that said I prefer 4 fluoroethylphenidate compared to methyl, its like the same as 4fmph is to mph, 3eph is to ethyl, it does seem more anxiogenic but the same goes for ethyl.

Overall I find it really quite mild and a bit disappointing, still the best available stim atm imo.



smackydowners said:


> 4f-mph seems to last a good few hours, 3-4 id say, with the peak being the first 2 hours. there's quite a bit of residual stimulation tho. shame as im on it tonight and ive no benzos! grr



It lasts about 6 hours for me.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

bropiate said:


> Odd that your nipples would hurt FUBAR, you must have been hit with some shock as the pad placement for defibs is like this, unlike the outdated metal ones where you rub gel between them, now everything is integrated into the ECG machine. Or so I understand. They'll have probably shocked you a good few times so it's good you're still here.



Tbh mate, all I know is I was shocked at least twice. Fuck knows what else they did to me, but it worked. I remember soreness around my nipples, but maybe that was from some heart monitoring pads or something - its all a bit of a blur and it was about 15 years ago now, so I dunno...


----------



## BigG

The modern defibs we use are integrated into the lifepack which is a BP moniter, 4 or 12 lead ECG and pulse oximiter as well as an automatic or manual difibrilator.. The pads dont go  anywhere near your nipples. But several hundred joules will sting a bit....


----------



## coz111

I tried 4f-mph a couple nights for the first time. It was obvious from what people had ben reporting that it was very potent, and active at 15mg.
I sniffed through a whole 500mg bag that night/following morning. did not feel nearly as stimulating as 3-FPM. Perhaps there is a cross tolerance between the 2, as i was prety shocked to se how i'd put up my nose...


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Anyone tried / intending to try Thiopropamine / TPA? The new MPA substitute analogue?

I found some actual evidence supporting the MPA ban, it seems it has been implicated / found in vitro post mortem in 20-30 deaths reported during it's sale. I haven't studied the report in detail but it seems on first glance that all fatalaties involved the consumption of MPA along with a number of other substances.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../479996/23_November_-_TCDO_Report_for_MPA.pdf


----------



## BigG

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Tbh mate, all I know is I was shocked at least twice. Fuck knows what else they did to me, but it worked. I remember soreness around my nipples, but maybe that was from some heart monitoring pads or something - its all a bit of a blur and it was about 15 years ago now, so I dunno...



TBH mate you were very lucky.  The fact that you had to be defibbed meant thre naloxone was ineffective in reversing thr mu overdose and you had stopped breathing and gone into either VF or pulsless VT. Usually after three shocks its game over and your asystolic in which case the aysystoli protocol kicks in as the defib is now useless. If IV adrenaline/amioderone and CPR dont bring you back....you aint coming back...you were very lucky mate...


----------



## rave23

So i just got 500mg to mess around with from my vendor.

I snorted up 20 mg, and immediately start wondering if i just snorted a freebase, due to the oily, sour burn. The chemical identification says nothing about the salt form of the compound.

CAS is 1354631-33-6

Does anyone know an easy way to figure out if you have a salt or a freebase? The powder is white, extremely fluffy and somewhat lumpy, and very fine. I remember pure Methylphenidate powder to be an extremely smooth chalk like feeling, no burn our sour acidic feel.


----------



## Shambles

coz111 said:


> I tried 4f-mph a couple nights for the first time. It was obvious from what people had ben reporting that it was very potent, and active at 15mg.
> I sniffed through a whole 500mg bag that night/following morning. did not feel nearly as stimulating as 3-FPM. Perhaps there is a cross tolerance between the 2, as i was prety shocked to se how i'd put up my nose...



This is precisely what I found. Seemed pretty mild to me but didn't want to push the matter too hard given reports. 500mg lasted about a day (as in daylight hours) but I had gotten through a gramme of 3-FPM the previous day. May try it again but didn't seem that promising to me in all honesty.


----------



## Sprout

Shambles said:


> This is precisely what I found. Seemed pretty mild to me but didn't want to push the matter too hard given reports. 500mg lasted about a day (as in daylight hours) but I had gotten through a gramme of 3-FPM the previous day. May try it again but didn't seem that promising to me in all honesty.



Its Non-F counterparts certainly had me snooteling way more than initially intended. Is the redosing based on fiending or just inactivity?


----------



## nasir~

rave23 said:


> So i just got 500mg to mess around with from my vendor.
> 
> I snorted up 20 mg, and immediately start wondering if i just snorted a freebase, due to the oily, sour burn. The chemical identification says nothing about the salt form of the compound.
> CAS is 1354631-33-6
> Does anyone know an easy way to figure out if you have a salt or a freebase? The powder is white, extremely fluffy and somewhat lumpy, and very fine. I remember pure Methylphenidate powder to be an extremely smooth chalk like feeling, no burn our sour acidic feel.


Well take a little powder, put some tap water in a spoon and drop the powder in the water.

If it dissolves instantly, or at least with little help, you should have some form of salt.

If it does not dissolve, even with stirring and (maybe) a little heat, you most definitly have the freebase. 


Sprout said:


> Its Non-F counterparts certainly had me snooteling way more than initially intended. Is the redosing based on fiending or just inactivity?


From context I would guess it's mostly because of fiendishness, but also that he wouldn't rate it as very potent.
But shambles should speak for himself, obviously. 

I will try this one and 4-Methylmethylphenidate soon. Let's see.


----------



## snowy1012

Made an account just to talk about my fucked up, reaction to 4f-mph.  So, hi 

BTW, all my doses are oral, either straight from the measuring bowl or in a capsule.

A lot of this is seemingly irrelevant, but I want to detail everything I did between the times I first took 4f-mph without issue (Sunday Feb 14 and Monday Feb 15) and the time I took it and it fucked me up (Saturday Feb 20)

I'll start from last weekend, when I initially received the 4f-mph. On Sunday I took 30 mg , which is apparently way too high for a studying dose. Ended up feeling euphoria at first, then all tweaked out, then all stressed out and irritable. In the end I was robotic and overly concerned about getting my homework done, yet not that productive. Was emotionally numb and got pissed off at people more than I already do.

On Monday, I took 27mg of amphetamine in the morning, probably about 8:30AM or something like that. Then I dosed about 13mg 4f-mph after diff eq class, or maybe during physics class, so that would be around 1:30 maybe, although I took an etizolam too so I think the 4f-mph effects were delayed. They came though; the lower dose was more subtle, no euphoria, just kinda like a robot. Just focused on getting work done, but without the drive of amp it wasn't too efficient. Almost a sense of paranoia that makes me overly concerned about work and angry when someone distracts me.

On Tuesday, I dosed 25mg amphetamine at 7:00AM, noon, and 5:00PM.  Two morning classes, then got work done.  Worked out pretty well; since I had no social situations that day, no etizolam was needed.  Uneventful day.

On Wednesday, I went with the amphetamine, 25mg, 8:00AM. I was surprised that I was still feeling pretty good at the end of diff eq class, around 1:00PM, so I figured I wouldn't take anything. Went to physics class at 1:25PM, felt a surge of social anxiety, so I took 2mg etizolam and a 25mg amphetamine simultaneously. Felt the etizolam but the amphetamine never hit; completely overpowered it. Just enough to keep me awake, since 2mg etiz was idiotic (I was naive). So I go to my next class feeling calm but disappointed that I wasted an amphetamine. I took another amphetamine at around 4:00PM, but that still didn't hit me, so I took another one a bit later. That finally got me amped up, but the day was shot for productivity anyway. Nothing got done.

On Thursday, I took 30mg amphetamine at 7:15AM and redosed 37mg at 12:15PM (tried to keep a 5hr interval; higher dose at noon was because I had a lab coming up and I have a terrible time focusing on labs). So ok, I go to the lab, am overcome with a tsunami of crippling anxiety. Fumble for my 1mg etiz, hands shaking, take it. Feel much more mellow within 20 minutes. End up being pretty smooth and able to act socially normal (well, the first 20 minutes was pretty bad. Fidgety, paranoid about my appearance, etc. By the end I was smooth, looking people in the eye, all that) but less focused than I would have been with just the amp. Left the lab without any amp feeling but some mellow etiz feeling. I sat for a while, all in my feelings a bit, and then took a 30mg amp around 5:30 maybe. I had an exam that night so I took yet another 30mg amp around midnight. Put myself to sleep around 3:40AM with some ashwagandha, etiz, valerian root.

Friday: Woke up at like 7:40 I think, so that's like 4 hours of sleep, which was the norm for that week. Actually did not take an amp that morning. Ate some crackers, studied, when in for a discussion class, then took 35mg amp, studied for the last hour before the exam, went to the exam, had horrible anxiety and fucked up the exam horribly even though I knew most of this stuff (I will never allow myself to get anxious for an exam ever again. Ever). Took an etiz after the exam to calm me down, make me feel better. Had a good physics class, actually was a bit jovial with the classmates around me. Then I went to my next class feeling a bit sullen for some reason. Still felt this way when I went to the library. Still felt a bit of etiz calmness though. Wanted to do something fun and got the genius idea of taking 2 30mg amp pills and 1 1mg etiz pill such that they would have a synergy rather than cancel out. I did this, although I spaced the 2 amp pills out by an hour, and it worked amazingly. All the anxiety and jitters were completely removed from the presumably racemic amp, and I felt the euphoria and, I think, the focus and clear-mindedness too. Did a bit of work, went home. That night I had some 2-fa lying around. I didn't like 2-fa but I wanted to get rid of it so I took it in 2 doses.  First dose was 57mg, a bit high but normal, and maybe 1.5-2 hours later I licked the rest off the inside of the bag, probably another 30mg.  Guess I took too much, since it gave me a fast heart rate after the initial bit of euphoria. Went to sleep with the ash, theanine, gaba, valerian. Woke up around 7:00AM, heart was still beating fast. I was annoyed since I wanted to try my 4f-mph. I waited till 11:30 AM; by that time my heart rate seemed okay. I measured 13mg 4f-mph with maybe another 2mg scraped off the spoon. Took it, and now I finally get to the point:

I felt a very quick euphoric rush, very strong. Listening to music felt orgasmic. That rush subsided a bit, so I brushed my teeth, etc. I could then feel the focus come on, so I went to do my anthro homework. I was doing good, feeling good, but the euphoria was increasing. It was increasing at a rapid rate. At a certain point it was no longer euphoria, it was like my blood was hot and I could feel gushing all over my body. I walked around, took some deep breaths, but this shit was serious. Something was happening. I was shaking, my heart was beating faster than I thought possible. I ran to get my etizolam, hands shaking all over the place, dropping half the pills on the floor, getting maybe 3mg in my mouth, give or take a bit. I honestly thought I was gonna die, saying my last words, but maybe I'm a drama queen. Felt like my aorta would rupture or something; who knows, maybe it was a simultaneous panic attack making it seem worse than it was. Took another 3mg (total was 5-6mg, probably 6); this lasted for what felt like an eternity but the etiz eventually calmed it down, got my heart beating a bit more normally. In the end, I'm okay, feeling only slightly (and I mean slightly) benzoed when I took at least 6mg. Yeah okay... And who knows what would have happened without the etiz; don't think it would have been good. At some point you'd expect a pipe (aorta maybe) to burst.

So then, last night, I got the genius idea to try and microdose the 4f-mph and take my vital signs at various intervals. First I took 4mg, which elevated my heart rate a bit for sure. Vitals were BP: 99/64 Pulse: 104. Took a bit that spilled on my desk, probably 2 or 3 mg. Vitals a few minutes later were BP: 117/78 Pulse: 112. I had a bit left on the desk, so I put it in my mouth, but felt my heart rate increase just from it being in my mouth, so I spit it out, out of fear. A certain amount of time later (20 minutes? idk) I manned up and took the little bit (5mg I think) in the measuring bowl. Shit got real again; felt the warm rush, heart started going crazy, shaking, almost like convulsing. I caught it earlier thankfully; took a bunch of etizolam and it calmed it down fairly quickly.

So today, I'm now wondering if I did damage to my heart or something from using too many stims last week, which would explain the hypersensitivity to 4f-mph. Only way to find out: take a different stim. I took about 30mg amphetamine and it felt great since I hadn't used it since Friday. Had surprising euphoria, danced around the house lol. Heart reacted normally.

So I must conclude that this is an issue with the 4f-mph only, but why the hell did it not make me all fucked up the previous two times I took it? I started at 30mg and was fine, albeit somewhat uncomfortably tweaked. My 13mg dose was quite benign, but robotic and dull. This makes absolutely no sense; the reason I included all that seemingly erroneous information about my other drug usage during the week is because I feel like there might be some kind of link. How else could 4f-mph go from being very benign to giving me a reaction that seems potentially life-threatening?  This is just extremely weird and makes no sense no matter how I think about it.  It's quick for me to blame the 2-fa I took for fucking up my heart, but I took amphetamine today no prob, and I can't see how amphetamine is easier on the heart than 4f-mph.  But then that makes me think, well maybe I'm okay to take the 4f-mph today too; maybe my heart is back to normal, and maybe if I would have taken amphetamine at the times I took the 4f-mph I would have had a similar reaction.  Ok I'm confused lol.


----------



## Shambles

In response to the above post, firstly congratulations on a fine example of the stim-post genre, and, secondly, why the fuck would you mess up decent amphetamine with crap like this?!? 8(



Sprout said:


> Its Non-F counterparts certainly had me snooteling way more than initially intended. Is the redosing based on fiending or just inactivity?



Not inactivity so much as significantly less activity than expected but with dosage estimates all suggesting low is the way to go and enough niggling hints of ever-decreasing discomfort:rewards ratio to make it not something I felt in any great need to be upping the dose too much with. It did have a stimulant effect but it wasn't interesting enough to seem... well... interesting and it was also rather brief (around 2-3h or so at most taken orally and rather less when vaped). The relative increase in bodyload for relatively small increases in dose made it just about worth finishing the baggie whilst not feeling worth persevering with beyond that.


----------



## Humper

A lot nicer than Eph which has been my stim substance of choice for a while.
Very smooth and have found very little negatives next day apart from tiredness from an ‘in and out’ sleep.

Been very sensible dose wise with only a few 10-20mg’s per night…does make you very talkative and at ease I find.
Don’t get me wrong some booze, Geeb & Zannies also thrown in for good measure.
Goes great with weed also.

Anyway time for a break…couple of doses last night and spent hours and hours messing about on the guitar.
Very focussed whilst doing this but 4am bed when you’re supposed to back up at 6am for work is not a good combo.
Tried vaping a couple of doses late on when my brain was suitably mashed enough for that idea to make sense.

Good spank off it but harsh as hell and probably wouldn't repeat.

2 hrs late for work so handed my bag over for safe keeping.
No comedown at all really today…just tired…geeb and loads of coffee has seen me through the day so far.


----------



## Sprout

Right guys, I need your opinion.

Would this or its Ethyl analogue be worthwhile for genuine "therapeutic" functional stimulation?
MPA was an absolute gem for me once I realised, and not for a lack of trying I can assure you, that it was about as recreational as athlete's foot.
I had to give it up after that teeny, tiny, little sorta meltdown last Christmas but I regret not stocking up before the ban for times such as now and surprisingly the 8 hours of perving : 1 hour of working ratio of 3-FPM isn't exactly compatible.


----------



## BigG

I was sent a free same of 4F-EPH (not MPH) the other day...it was ok but not enough to do a proper test...Alsl the nas burn.......FUCK ME SIDEWAYS....IT STUNG


----------



## Humper

I haven't found the sting too bad nasally compared to Eph.
Got a fresh order in today though and had a very small un up the hooter...oooo eeerrr and it's stinging like a bitch 30 mins later.

Fucker


----------



## NiceEnough

I love this stuff- clear headed high, minimal sketchiness at the right doses. Unforgiving if you over do it. Cheap as well given its so potent.


----------



## Fug

If I could leave it at one dose, I would've been alright with it I guess. 

However, that was never the case and my lack of willpower wasn't worth the harsh comedown that ensued.

I'd much rather just have some standard amphetamine.


----------



## BigG

Humper said:


> I haven't found the sting too bad nasally compared to Eph.
> Got a fresh order in today though and had a very small un up the hooter...oooo eeerrr and it's stinging like a bitch 30 mins later.
> 
> Fucker



Hurts like a cunt doesnt it mate


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Is everyone snorting their 4F-MPH or has anyone tried oral dosing? If anyone has bombed it in a rizla, gelcap or drink, what dose did you take, and were the effects much different? 

I always found with Eph itself that it's always very functional and easily managable when bombed, but snorting it is another matter altogether. That can very easily and quickly turn into a long and chaotic fiend binge if you re-dose more than twice, and I'd be interested to know if the same thing applies to these new analogues.


----------



## Sprout

^^ 
Echoes my own experience.
Oral EPD actually felt like a stimulant, albeit a cheap and dirty one, whereas "binge fuel n' bleach" summed up snootered.

Though nothing comes close to attempting to vape the HCl. 8(


----------



## Inflorescence

I only tried snooteling it MDB but for me it's a no goer really. The sting is milder than say 3-fpm and hell of a lot less painful than 4-FA. As I expected from reading up about it prior to trying it a few times some months ago it really is for me the equivalent of having a few espressos. Energy giving certainly, a bit jittery if you overdo it (just like caffeine) but a sort of cold non buzzy stim with no element of euphoria or "high" as I would consider a high. Perhaps it would get you through a hard day.

I have read that as a close analog of ritalin it's similar but has euphoria, which I personally didn't experience at all. I would rather just stick with coffee compared to it. I don't think it came me any added focus just physical energy.


----------



## Fug

I would plug it pretty much exclusively. Same with EPD. Worked a charm.


----------



## Sprout

A gram of this shall mysteriously be appearing in my possession as of tomorrow.
Anyone tried the utilisation of aluminium-aided insanity?


----------



## Don Luigi

Sprout said:


> Anyone tried the utilisation of aluminium-aided insanity?



I did but they were still able to read my thoughts


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

I maintain that stims (especially phet) are absolutely a cure for depression, just not a sensible, healthy or generally advisable one...


----------



## Eveleivibe

No I think they make anxiety worst n more empty. For delress its best to take relevant neds n live a healthy lifestyle. 

Evey


----------



## Fug

Sprout said:


> A gram of this shall mysteriously be appearing in my possession as of tomorrow.
> Anyone tried the utilisation of aluminium-aided insanity?



Might have tried vaping it once, but can't recall it being anything special. Plugging is a blast however. Oh where do those hours go.



SquidInSunglasses said:


> I maintain that stims (especially phet) are absolutely a cure for depression, just not a sensible, healthy or generally advisable one...



I used to feel that way about opiates. Thought heroin was the perfect anti-depressant. It is up until your first cluck...

Now I don't consider myself depressed and take enough psychedelics to laugh everything away.


----------



## Vurtual

Sprout said:


> A gram of this shall mysteriously be appearing in my possession as of tomorrow.
> Anyone tried the utilisation of aluminium-aided insanity?



I gave vaping a go but found it almost as unpleasant as epd and didn't try again. It's no 3fpm in that regard - i always snorted it - it's a bit stingy but there's not much of it so it's not too bad.  I found 15-20 was the sweet spot for me - any higher than 25 started to feel a bit dysphoric - and it doesn't stack


----------



## Sprout

EPD salt was like smoking a cheesegrater.


----------



## Shambles

I found it vaped fine but didn't seem to add anything more than the decidely uninteresting effects of oral dosing.


----------



## Sprout

Update: sampled this stuff properly today after yesterday's allergy and titration procedures (yes guys, I know they sound silly and unnecessary, but if you wanna be found on the ground flopping like an anaphylactic salmon and end up as front page fodder that's your business, not mine).

Eugh, that smell when I opened the baggie was of Pavlovian pertinence - the waft of that beautiful Phenidate ester is one I have loved from the very first second.

Now obviously being the foil-fanatic I am I had to give vaping a try - I shan't bias the responses with my observations but could someone please describe _how_ it vapourised in terms of the compound and not its effects?
Would also appreciate someone giving potency/dosage information purely based on their experiences and not the gospel-level rhetoric.


----------



## Vurtual

You've probably done it by now, but from vague memory, it vapes alright, going red on the way; doesn't run much (chip in if that's totally wrong shambles cos this is hazy memory) - it just had a gag type reaction for me, similar but nowhere as bad as epd did.  My dosages are above.  It's partly the unforgiving nature of the sweet spot and non-stacking that stops me wanting to vape it - i'd be worried of pushing myself into dysphoria/side effects.  I've read other people taking much higher doses than me, but for me every time i go above 25 i regret it (though it's not all that bad just less pleasant for me)


----------



## Sprout

Well fuck.... all I can say is anyone giving the ol' college try to this molecule on the basis of the upcoming legislation will end up using their vena cava as a drinking straw.


----------



## Sprout

Phenidate Activity Comparison + quasi-SAR


----------



## Crashing

I got a few grams of this super fluffy sticky white powder sold as 4f-mph. I started with an allergy test and eyed roughly a 5mg line an hour later. I repeated this process for 36 hours or so. With each redose i felt a rush for maybe 15-30 mins, followed by a strong stimulation that lasted long after my last dose. During this I went into complete psychosis, but never felt very high, and never got any warning signs of taking too much. 

My bag has no scent whatsoever, however I tried vaping this stuff around 2-5mg and it tastes exactly like semen and hits with a strong stimmed out rush. 

Honestly, i'm starting to think it's a peev. I've been taking half a match head worth twice a day closer to the morning time and I feel pretty stimulated 24/7 and am having trouble sleeping as well as displaying mild psychotic symptoms at work. 

Can anyone describe the flavor of the vapor?


----------



## Sprout

Flavour? Nah.
Though I can say it felt like inhaling chemical razors...


----------



## khatman

Fug said:


> I would plug it pretty much exclusively. Same with EPD. Worked a charm.



What dose size would you say for a good dunt?

With stimulants I prefer to take one good dose and not redose or continually take small doses.

From 2009 to April 2010 I would order 1g of meph a week and plug 350mg one night and 350mg the next night and wash the rest down the sink.

I buy 250mg of 3FPM every fortnight and plug 125mg one night and 125mg the next. But I do not get a rush of this and it is pretty boring IMO compared to meph.


----------



## Shambles

What I had sounded like...



Vurtual said:


> You've probably done it by now, but from vague memory, it vapes alright, going red on the way; doesn't run much (chip in if that's totally wrong shambles cos this is hazy memory) - it just had a gag type reaction for me, similar but nowhere as bad as epd did.  My dosages are above.  It's partly the unforgiving nature of the sweet spot and non-stacking that stops me wanting to vape it - i'd be worried of pushing myself into dysphoria/side effects.  I've read other people taking much higher doses than me, but for me every time i go above 25 i regret it (though it's not all that bad just less pleasant for me)



... far more than Crashing or Sprout's experience. Didn't find it all that harsh on the throat and _certainly_ didn't last anywhere near 24h - 2-4h at most (orally) and maybe half that vaped.


----------



## NiceEnough

I have finally decided I don't get on with this chemical. The initial buzz from a low dose like 20mg just doesn't satisfy but any more and I start to feel uncomfortable. Leaving it alone from now on, 3--FPM will be the last RC stim I play around with.


----------



## Sprout

Shambles said:


> What I had sounded like...
> 
> 
> 
> ... far more than Crashing or Sprout's experience. Didn't find it all that harsh on the throat and _certainly_ didn't last anywhere near 24h - 2-4h at most (orally) and maybe half that vaped.



Wondering if I got shafted with 4F-EPD and of a shonky synth at that.

The clumpiest powder I've ever come across...


----------



## Crashing

I have the stickiest powder... EVER. And it's such a weird drug. Now i've taken it several times in much smaller amounts than my first run with it. I can't even tell what this drug is doing. Too little and nothing happens, twice that much and i start to tweak. 

Overall, what is with this shit? 

Anyway, just tried it again about 20 minutes ago. Was feeling pretty good at first, not really stimmed or euphoric, not really drugged, but a pleasant mild buzz. However as I am typing this, the center of my chest is beginning to occupy my focus for no apparent reason. I guess it's starting to wear off? Or is it starting to kick in? 

A moment later, the anxiety is gone. So was that it? Or am I going to start coming down 8 hours later from a high that I never had, like the other night?


----------



## anz

I am quite depressive, anxious and nervous person, Im on SSRi 'escitalopram'. @ Lunch few hrs before meal I took 10mg orally. Took 30 min before it became apparent. Increased desire to walk, bit of euphoria, increased focus, rapid heartbeat. No desire to be social, Im avoiding ppl as much as I can by default. In an 1 hour all goodness were gone and I felt bit anxious, emotional irritation, feeling bad about life. Like my SSRi is not working anymore. I took multivitamins, omega3 and 2 bananas. After 3 hrs of anxious stimulation, 2 hrs feeling just fatigued, SSRi took over again, feeling much better. Im not saying it's bad, it's just me.


----------



## Fug

You mean you could kill someone right?


----------



## anz

I think he meant creating a new party pill formula ? How is this better, better stimulation or not that bad crash ?


----------



## Fug

What he really meant was mixing it with a numbing agent so that he could pass it off as coke. 

I.e. disaster waiting to happen, highly unethical.


----------



## Sprout

Huh, my second foray into this compound muddies the waters.

Pretty certain the initial bag was of a completely different drug and I regret not sending to WEDINOS at the time.
The stickiest, clumpiest, most impractical powder I've ever seen, fully active at <20mg, corrosive as all fuckery, vaped like Arsenic compared to barely irritating crystals without much of a scent and definite but overall unremarkable effects at 25-50mg. Haven't dared even attempt chase that dragon so far.

Hmmmm.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Didnt Wedinos fuck up the identification of 4mmc, falsely identifying 3MMC as Mephedrone and charging around £100 for the privilege? (There were a few posts about this a couple of weeks ago, most likely in the Mephedrone thread)

Not that I'd ever have been very likely to use their facilities anyway, but it's tales like that which completely put me off even considering using them.


----------



## BigG

They charge £100 to test something?

Who's gonna pay a ton to test a £30 bag of RCs?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Not me.

It would not be so bad if you could at least rely on them getting the results right for all that money.

I guess big time dealers might consider it worthwhile to send off a 20mg sample for analysis, but i don't think the average punter could really afford that. They would just trial it out on themselves by starting off with small doses and doing allergy tests if they are really serious about HR. 

Having said that there are a lot of very wealthy punters out there. If £100 meant very little to me, I would use them. I dunno how they fucked up the 4mmc analysis but presumably that kind of fuck up is a rarity or they would not still be in business.


----------



## Sprout

mydrugbuddy said:


> Didnt Wedinos fuck up the identification of 4mmc, falsely identifying 3MMC as Mephedrone and charging around £100 for the privilege? (There were a few posts about this a couple of weeks ago, most likely in the Mephedrone thread)
> 
> Not that I'd ever have been very likely to use their facilities anyway, but it's tales like that which completely put me off even considering using them.



 
WEDINOS don't charge for analysis, and especially not at £100 a sample! Perhaps you're thinking of one of the EU organisations? 
Can't say the Cathinone incident rings a bell, the 5-IT/aMT fiasco springs to mind though and that was certainly WEDINOS.

I would suggest their services to absolutely everyone who uses any drug at all, and especially RC's.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Sprout said:


> WEDINOS don't charge for analysis, and especially not at £100 a sample! Perhaps you're thinking of one of the EU organisations?
> Can't say the Cathinone incident rings a bell, the 5-IT/aMT fiasco springs to mind though and that was certainly WEDINOS.
> 
> I would suggest their services to absolutely everyone who uses any drug at all, and especially RC's.



Yeah i do seem to have got things mixed up, or at least i cannot find any evidence for wedinos charging £100 for analysis and i cannot find the posts about the 3mmc/4mmc mix up, though i have only had a cursory look. 

From the Mephedrone thread http://www.ecstasydata.org is mentioned, they are the guys that do charge $100 to test 20mg samples of powders. So at least i've found where that Chinese Whisper must have originated. Wish i could find the posts about the 3mmc/4mmc fuck up but i really cba right now.


----------



## Sprout

AFAIK they've not ever, nor will ever, asked a penny of the sender. The cost is recouped as grants/donations/funding at a later point.
Such was always the appeal, or so I thought - Joe/Junkie Bloggs wants to know if there's PMA in a sample of MD? Send sample, wait a fortnight, indulge in known composition, ???, profit.


----------



## BigG

They do a lot of testing of various underground labs anabolic steroids and publish the results AFAIK...


----------



## Sprout

40 hour mark wasn't even reached before carefully measured 30mg doses became dumping 120mg as a pile snootered at leisure.


----------



## mrcientist

Got a gram bag of super claggy, hygroscopic, good-quality coke looking flour-like powder labelled as 4F-MPH when I ordered half a g of 4F-EPH. And good god was it good! More of a comedown than 4F-EPH and even EPH thogh, but god it was so good! Might have to see if I can get tha mistake made again...

PS. Irresponsible I know, given that it could have been anything -not proud :/


----------



## WisbechKru

Has anyone had any off these 4f-mph / 4f-eph,  how wud anyone compare these to Mexedrone?  This a lot stronger potent maybe, as I don't really rate Mexedrone,  and for a decent line off each one what mg's per line wud you's say, I do find Dopamine type a drugs additive / always want to keep making lines, especially when with others, and sometimes make the lines to big aswell,  end up in a jam. I used to buy Eph alot years ago, and buy big 25gs at a time as was cheap very cheap like that and was on tag and end up sniffing it all night every night,  and day go college,  at breaks used to sneak down ally on was to shop and back have Sneaky lines used to bring a few grams with me, and also have a 1g already fully crushed and ready to just open the wrap up and sniff a bit straight outta ta wrap. Anyway me & my friends are looking for a nice sorta mephedrone buzz or methamphetamine sorta buzz. From experience ild say normal Mph / Eph is like a cross between Normal Amphetamine & Methamphetamine,  like a half way. Would anyone have any information wihich could help, I am thinking off buying 3g of 4f-eph and 1g of 4f-mph next week,  as it's been dry off any type off good drone, good meth, good crystal or any type of methy sniff. 
So does this stuff 4f-mph give you a sorta buzz where you cud be out on a session round a flat with a few ppl, keep sniffing lines stay up for Atleast a day or 2 on a session, be good buzzy,  if end up sniffing lines too big or too often put yaself in a buzzy jam, end up can't speak properly,  cant roll ya Fag very good, end up doing things funny angle hands lol things like that, or also if was on own sniffing it,  could stay up hours on game?  Any info is appreciated cheers.


----------



## breakcorefiend

WisbechKru said:


> Has anyone had any off these 4f-mph / 4f-eph,  how wud anyone compare these to Mexedrone?  This a lot stronger potent maybe, as I don't really rate Mexedrone,  and for a decent line off each one what mg's per line wud you's say, I do find Dopamine type a drugs additive / always want to keep making lines, especially when with others, and sometimes make the lines to big aswell,  end up in a jam. I used to buy Eph alot years ago, and buy big 25gs at a time as was cheap very cheap like that and was on tag and end up sniffing it all night every night,  and day go college,  at breaks used to sneak down ally on was to shop and back have Sneaky lines used to bring a few grams with me, and also have a 1g already fully crushed and ready to just open the wrap up and sniff a bit straight outta ta wrap. Anyway me & my friends are looking for a nice sorta mephedrone buzz or methamphetamine sorta buzz. From experience ild say normal Mph / Eph is like a cross between Normal Amphetamine & Methamphetamine,  like a half way. Would anyone have any information wihich could help, I am thinking off buying 3g of 4f-eph and 1g of 4f-mph next week,  as it's been dry off any type off good drone, good meth, good crystal or any type of methy sniff.
> So does this stuff 4f-mph give you a sorta buzz where you cud be out on a session round a flat with a few ppl, keep sniffing lines stay up for Atleast a day or 2 on a session, be good buzzy,  if end up sniffing lines too big or too often put yaself in a buzzy jam, end up can't speak properly,  cant roll ya Fag very good, end up doing things funny angle hands lol things like that, or also if was on own sniffing it,  could stay up hours on game?  Any info is appreciated cheers.



I'm guessing by reading this you have already tried the drug? :D


----------



## Atmozfears

Be careful with this drug it's suuuuper potent. Careful with the redoses  and don't compulsively redose with this I promise you're gonna regret  it.
Split 500mg with a friend the other day. We snorted it over the course of 24 hours. I had probably a bit more, so I'm going to say around 300mg. 


What followed was the worst comedown of my life.  and I've done a lot of stimulants. It wasn't your typical depressed-I  hate myself type comedown.. actually I felt no depression or anything  like that on the comedown.


What did happen was terrible though. I lost the ability to talk to people. I could not speak unless I tried _very fucking_  hard. I had to force myself to push the words out of my mouth. It only  got worse. I then lost my ability to do simple things. I don't know how  to explain it good enough but I'll try.

It's like I got  super anxious whenever I tried to "trigger" something. Such as starting  the microwave, opening a door, opening a _web browser_, etc etc. I  would zone out and "freeze up" and be lost in my thoughts. I remember  sitting at my PC for 3 hours straight (I am not exaggerating) just  staring at the screen trying with everything I had to click the fucking  mouse button but I just couldn't do it. I took my dog out for a walk but  I could not open the door to get back inside. I could not press the  button to turn on the microwave. Showering took x4 as long as usual  because I keep freezing up. I would walk around and freeze up, then a  few minutes later stop it. I realized I was "frozen" but its like moving  my muscles took so much damn energy that I did not have.


When  I say freezing up I mean it's like my whole body would shut down, but  my mind was still going. My mind was still stimulated as fuck. It was  terrible. I literally felt like a vegetable. I couldn't talk to anybody.  I couldn't do simple tasks. It was so horrible. I almost broke down  crying, but I had no emotions. I felt like a zombie almost at times.


This  lasted for about 12 hours then I finally started coming back to normal.  Residual stimulation had me awake for almost 24 hours after my last  dose.

Love this chemical but it's one you don't want to use  recreational. I'll stick to 3-FPM for that. It's weird that my friend  didn't get like this and yet on meth he gets super psychotic even after  12 hours or so hah. Maybe it's just me but I thought i'd post it here  too.


----------



## consumer

Atmozfears said:


> Be careful with this drug it's suuuuper potent. Careful with the redoses  and don't compulsively redose with this I promise you're gonna regret  it.
> Split 500mg with a friend the other day. We snorted it over the course of 24 hours. I had probably a bit more, so I'm going to say around 300mg.
> 
> 
> What followed was the worst comedown of my life.  and I've done a lot of stimulants. It wasn't your typical depressed-I  hate myself type comedown.. actually I felt no depression or anything  like that on the comedown.
> 
> 
> What did happen was terrible though. I lost the ability to talk to people. I could not speak unless I tried _very fucking_  hard. I had to force myself to push the words out of my mouth. It only  got worse. I then lost my ability to do simple things. I don't know how  to explain it good enough but I'll try.
> 
> It's like I got  super anxious whenever I tried to "trigger" something. Such as starting  the microwave, opening a door, opening a _web browser_, etc etc. I  would zone out and "freeze up" and be lost in my thoughts. I remember  sitting at my PC for 3 hours straight (I am not exaggerating) just  staring at the screen trying with everything I had to click the fucking  mouse button but I just couldn't do it. I took my dog out for a walk but  I could not open the door to get back inside. I could not press the  button to turn on the microwave. Showering took x4 as long as usual  because I keep freezing up. I would walk around and freeze up, then a  few minutes later stop it. I realized I was "frozen" but its like moving  my muscles took so much damn energy that I did not have.
> 
> 
> When  I say freezing up I mean it's like my whole body would shut down, but  my mind was still going. My mind was still stimulated as fuck. It was  terrible. I literally felt like a vegetable. I couldn't talk to anybody.  I couldn't do simple tasks. It was so horrible. I almost broke down  crying, but I had no emotions. I felt like a zombie almost at times.
> 
> 
> This  lasted for about 12 hours then I finally started coming back to normal.  Residual stimulation had me awake for almost 24 hours after my last  dose.
> 
> Love this chemical but it's one you don't want to use  recreational. I'll stick to 3-FPM for that. It's weird that my friend  didn't get like this and yet on meth he gets super psychotic even after  12 hours or so hah. Maybe it's just me but I thought i'd post it here  too.


Sounds like a substance i would not touch with a barge pole. The effects you describe are worrying. I would imagine this stuff would create big long term issues. I have nothing to base that on but a hunch. I would not want to be a lab rat for these RCs. Remember some things might not show up for years and your body is a giant interconnected machine. Something that effects one part will have effects on another. Sounds like nasty shit to me.


----------



## WisbechKru

breakcorefiend said:


> I'm guessing by reading this you have already tried the drug? :D



Heh, only a gram a speed / Amphetamine earlier today,  but hah,  wrote a story lol didn't mind to.



Atmozfears said:


> Be careful with this drug it's suuuuper potent. Careful with the redoses  and don't compulsively redose with this I promise you're gonna regret  it.
> Split 500mg with a friend the other day. We snorted it over the course of 24 hours. I had probably a bit more, so I'm going to say around 300mg.
> 
> 
> What followed was the worst comedown of my life.  and I've done a lot of stimulants. It wasn't your typical depressed-I  hate myself type comedown.. actually I felt no depression or anything  like that on the comedown.
> 
> 
> What did happen was terrible though. I lost the ability to talk to people. I could not speak unless I tried _very fucking_  hard. I had to force myself to push the words out of my mouth. It only  got worse. I then lost my ability to do simple things. I don't know how  to explain it good enough but I'll try.
> 
> It's like I got  super anxious whenever I tried to "trigger" something. Such as starting  the microwave, opening a door, opening a _web browser_, etc etc. I  would zone out and "freeze up" and be lost in my thoughts. I remember  sitting at my PC for 3 hours straight (I am not exaggerating) just  staring at the screen trying with everything I had to click the fucking  mouse button but I just couldn't do it. I took my dog out for a walk but  I could not open the door to get back inside. I could not press the  button to turn on the microwave. Showering took x4 as long as usual  because I keep freezing up. I would walk around and freeze up, then a  few minutes later stop it. I realized I was "frozen" but its like moving  my muscles took so much damn energy that I did not have.
> 
> 
> When  I say freezing up I mean it's like my whole body would shut down, but  my mind was still going. My mind was still stimulated as fuck. It was  terrible. I literally felt like a vegetable. I couldn't talk to anybody.  I couldn't do simple tasks. It was so horrible. I almost broke down  crying, but I had no emotions. I felt like a zombie almost at times.
> 
> 
> This  lasted for about 12 hours then I finally started coming back to normal.  Residual stimulation had me awake for almost 24 hours after my last  dose.
> 
> Love this chemical but it's one you don't want to use  recreational. I'll stick to 3-FPM for that. It's weird that my friend  didn't get like this and yet on meth he gets super psychotic even after  12 hours or so hah. Maybe it's just me but I thought i'd post it here  too.



Sounds just like the stuff I'm looking for, sounds like it gives ya that brain jam aswell, can't speak probably,  lol,  you know when off there head,  cause ya can hardly hear em lol, especially say if ya off ya head on the phone, and ya just mumbling stuttering,  " Say that again mate, still can't hear ya, what ya on about " heh lol, yerp sounds good, I will be buying defo 100% next week, I'll write my report next week. Cheers buddy's, and I was thinking about 150mg-300mg would be a nice good strong amount over a few hours.  Cheers buddy's


----------



## Atmozfears

WisbechKru said:


> Heh, only a gram a speed / Amphetamine earlier today,  but hah,  wrote a story lol didn't mind to.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like the stuff I'm looking for, sounds like it gives ya that brain jam aswell, can't speak probably,  lol,  you know when off there head,  cause ya can hardly hear em lol, especially say if ya off ya head on the phone, and ya just mumbling stuttering,  " Say that again mate, still can't hear ya, what ya on about " heh lol, yerp sounds good, I will be buying defo 100% next week, I'll write my report next week. Cheers buddy's, and I was thinking about 150mg-300mg would be a nice good strong amount over a few hours.  Cheers buddy's



I really hope you're joking or something, because this is not something you want to deal with yourself. It's not fun whatsoever. I have smoked crack, I have vaped meth multiple times, I have done multiple grams of 3-FPM in a session among many other RCs... but no, what i experienced is just something I hope nobody goes through.

You are joking, right? If you want to feel what I did then you must be a bit off in the head and shouldn't be doing potent RCs in the first place. Not to mention as high of doses I did (according to some people).. actually after reading your post that said "a few hours" I realize you're probably fucking around. Because I took 300mg or so after 24 GOD DAMN HOURS...  which according to some people is almost a gram of pure methylphenidate if you compare. In one day. No, don't. Please don't. That's... no, that's completely reckless and I've admitted it before and I will admit it again. I am not ashamed. I have recklessly abused 3-FPM as well other RC stimulants but NOTHING, NOTHING has come close to the comedown I have reached with this substance.

Don't get me wrong, the high when after a few hours is amazing, more recreational and euphoric than 3-FPM but it quickly halts to a stand still and you're left with.. what I experienced.

Is that a joke to you? I hope not.


----------



## Shambles

consumer said:


> Sounds like nasty shit to me.



Felt like nasty shit to me - positively toxic at the 25mg or so mark - and I'm a lifelong stimfiend. The symptoms Atmozfears describes are common to several of the heavily dopaminergic stims but usually only manifest several days into a heavy session. Even MDPV takes a few days before you get that fried. Actually, the severity of the symptoms described sound closer to the way I used to get after a week or more of compulsively redosing MDPV with little to no sleep, food or hydration. I've always assumed they are a result of severe and extended dopamine depletion (a la Parkinson's Disease, no?). I can understand it after being at it for days on end but after just 24h does sound pretty extreme I must say.

Even leaving that aside, I just found the stuff dull as fuck and with a worrisome dose:response curve. Goes from barely any activity to feeling like a massive strain on the body with just a few mg between the two. Don't see the appeal of this one myself - and believe me I was looking to - but that's just personal preference I suppose.

From a HR standpoint I have to point out that folks need to be very cautious with dosing this one. It does not lend itself to multiple redoses and nor does it lend itself to just hoof 'n' hope usage. Needs to be weighed carefully on mg scales and also requires keeping an eye on the clock for any redoses cos it seems to go from doing bugger all to feeling pretty unpleasant to feeling downright nasty with very little warning and very little difference in dosage.

In short, garbage. And not even of the guilty pleasure variety.


----------



## Fug

Agreed, I flushed mine after a few goes. 

Trying to get any pleasure from it just resulted in total misery afterwards - I could maybe see it being useful at very low one off dosages for some sort of productivity but apart from that - there's a whole load of better stims out there.


----------



## WisbechKru

Well I gonna get ths stuff still anyway as 3g sample of 4f-eph and 1g 4f-mph,  and give out as free samples but will be putting 150mg with ever so slightly damp tea-stainted sugar(brown tinted) of 100mg and 100mg of caffeine powder make into 0.35g from 0.150g off  44f-***, I think it wud be very good strong stuff as even that full solid chunk/slab crystal which over 10g in 1 crystal is not very pure as can sniff that whole 10g in 1 night between a few off ya, so ya know it's been recrystaled with a good cleaver bash, I reckon this will be good strong buzzy stuff, and if make it like just said it will be about 42-44% puree so ppl won't make the lines too big, as we alleys make the lines too big, just me and ma buddy Coxy at mine playing Gta V listening Mc Vapour,  I reckon these stuff be 100% good strong cova, I haven't tied it yet but I reckon it wud pass as 70% pure Methamphetamine,  that 43% blend off 4f-mph would???


----------



## ClemFandango

WisbechKru said:


> What ya saying is the good nice bit off the buzz rare off after shortish time, but it has a shitty stimulated/paranoid buzz that still last hours,  and ya think ya not buzzing no more but ya are, and it irritates ya, makes ya wanna keep having lines. Would any off ya's be able to compare this stuff to Methamphetamine Crystal?
> 
> If it sounds like I'm not listening,  I am listening and taking ya advice, just trying to learn about it,  as can't buy it till Wednesday.
> 
> I don't know about that 3-FPM, but I didn't really rate that, wudnt buy that meself,  brought 10g sample off that good few mounths ago.
> 
> So what ya saying is maybe 150mg wud be as potent as a 0.5g-full gram of Street quality MethAmp/MepheDrone maybe.
> 
> Say how much an average size line then, the lines wud get slightly more bigger as the night goes on.
> 
> So say I get up at get ready, get to a session flat for 3pm to be going till middayish next day,  between for lets say 4 Chavys sharing alltogether maybe 1,000mg(1g) would do it, 250mg each over the 21 hours, wud still be off ya nut brain jammed acting divvy like a methed up still.
> 
> Would it be safer saying maybe putting a  bitta Glutamine powder with it make each 250mg into a gram, (or 25mg into 0.1g) and as a post earlier said 15mg was a very tiny line, but a very potent line. As when ya round a place on a session,  everyone's always blagging on the lines,  wanting big mission lines, acting the Big Chavy.
> 
> Just edited to add this:
> Have had a lotta experience with the MethAmp for a good few year. and that gives ya that head fu*ky paranoid/ can't think/speak right, walking dogey,  and I do understand that yer that's cuz ya had too much,  but that means its good strong cova.




 As well as sniffing a few g's of this 4F-MPH within an hour, doing Scarface size lines and perhaps sticking a bit up the arshenschtuker -- make sure you take a few pictures... Always good to see messy stim session photos. Might also come in handy for the coroner's enquiry.


----------



## WisbechKru

ClemFandango said:


> As well as sniffing a few g's of this 4F-MPH within an hour, doing Scarface size lines and perhaps sticking a bit up the arshenschtuker -- make sure you take a few pictures... Always good to see messy stim session photos. Might also come in handy for the coroner's enquiry.


Don't worry cause it seems like yous are just acting Divvy, trying treat me like a Divv,  don't worry boys sorry I even spoke ta ya's


----------



## Shambles

Self-Deleted post by WisbechKru said:
			
		

> Well I gonna get ths stuff still anyway as 3g sample of 4f-eph and 1g 4f-mph, and give out as free samples but will be putting 150mg with ever so slightly damp tea-stainted sugar(brown tinted) of 100mg and 100mg of caffeine powder make into 0.35g from 0.150g off 44f-***, I think it wud be very good strong stuff as even that full solid chunk/slab crystal which over 10g in 1 crystal is not very pure as can sniff that whole 10g in 1 night between a few off ya, so ya know it's been recrystaled with a good cleaver bash, I reckon this will be good strong buzzy stuff, and if make it like just said it will be about 42-44% puree so ppl won't make the lines too big, as we alleys make the lines too big, just me and ma buddy Coxy at mine playing Gta V listening Mc Vapour, I reckon these stuff be 100% good strong cova, I haven't tied it yet but I reckon it wud pass as 70% pure Methamphetamine, that 43% blend off 4f-mph would???



No it won't pass as 70% methamphetamine. And even considering trying such ludicrously irresponsible and dangerous behaviour is utterly despicable. I wouldn't normally do something like this but people who think that this type of behaviour is acceptable are what gives all drug users a bad name so I'm making an exception. Maybe getting some feedback could help you understand just how bad an idea this is.


----------



## Atmozfears

It took me a full two days to make a full recovery. I tried drinking some beers the day after and it was like no matter how many beers I had I just could not even get a good buzz going.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Shambles said:


> No it won't pass as 70% methamphetamine. And even considering trying such ludicrously irresponsible and dangerous behaviour is utterly despicable. I wouldn't normally do something like this but people who think that this type of behaviour is acceptable are what gives all drug users a bad name so I'm making an exception. Maybe getting some feedback could help you understand just how bad an idea this is.



Is that guy for real, or just yet another troll alt?


----------



## Shambles

He's for real. Just thought that such despicable shit needed to be pointed out even if he did change his mind about admitting it publicly - and asking for other's opinions on whether he could get away with it 8(


----------



## Atmozfears

No offense to him but people like that already seem like they have their mind made up and everything we say will just fall on deaf ears (I think that's how the saying goes, lol. Stims sure scramble the brain after a while)


----------



## Shambles

He's saying he plans to buy a few grammes, cut it with caffeine, and sell it on to people as methamphetamine. That's not only a scummy thing to do it's really rather dangerous given how low the dose is and how unpleasant the effects are when you go even slightly over that dose. Risking your own life through idiocy is one thing but risking other people's lives through deception for profit is a whole other matter. This is a HR site - we expect the former but the latter is indefensible.


----------



## Atmozfears

Thank you Shambles, I honestly had a hard time putting together what he planned to do. Sounds like a recipe for disaster.. getting shot/beat up for selling that shit as meth would be one thing, but fucking with others life's is something else. Wow.


----------



## Shambles

Tis hard to follow but I don't know of anybody who cuts something and gives out free samples claiming it as another drug who has innocent motives.


----------



## nasir~

_directed to “WisbechKru“ (obviously):_

WOW!
What an asshole!
Being dumb as fuck, clueless and being an ass is one thing.

THIS on the other hand takes it to another level.


----------



## nasir~

On topic:

Haven't tried the 4-fluoromethylphenidate and will also probably not really purchase this one in the future.  Seems way too dirty for functional use.
4-Methylmethylphenidate was actually a real gem. I liked it more than my prescribed Mph for several reasons.
Taken orally it lasted a tad longer than 'normal' Mph, felt somewhat 'cleaner', had the cognitive enhancing properties of usual rit., but was on top of that also a bit more recreational.
I make it sound like some sort of super stimulant, which it was obviously not. 
But still, a more rounded  version of the good ol' ritalin. 

Man, now I really want to order some(4-mmph of course).


----------



## BigG

nasir~ said:


> _directed to “WisbechKru“ (obviously):_
> 
> WOW!
> What an asshole!
> Being dumb as fuck, clueless and being an ass is one thing.
> 
> THIS on the other hand takes it to another level.



Very true mate but also his pals can hardly be rocket scientists either if they could mistake a pinch of 4f-MPH , caffeine and tea stained sugar for 70% pure crystal meth....

I doubt any of them are mensa candidates


----------



## Shambles

I'd be amazed if any of 'em could spell IQ but that's hardly the point. If there's one absolute in HR it's not deliberately harming people.


----------



## MrPitt

I have had several opportunities to try this Chem. Most recently I took around 45 mg spaced evenly over about 5 hours. I started seeing full blow psychedelic visuals. Objects morphed, semi-long trails and the works. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## BigG

Shambles said:


> If there's one absolute in HR it's not deliberately harming people.



That should be pm"d to everyone over in OD.....but I doubt they'd listen


----------



## rave23

I would like to point out again that this stuff has almost no benefit from a second dose, it only enhances the  negative prehipheral effects. 

25 mg twice a night had me wound up and palpitating for 36 hours.


----------



## MrPitt

I definitely agree with you rave. This stuff makes me feel horribly stimmed after a second dose and doesn't really provide any of the euphoria from the first


----------



## big pete

Hi everyone, first post here. I got a gram of 4F-MPH two days ago. Am I allowed to mention UK supplier? Because this stuff is the bomb, very strong. The gram I've bought will last me a couple of weeks at least. It's the sort of stuff you can put away when you've had enough, goes great with weed. I just wanted to tell everyone how fucking strong  it is. Start on tiny lines


----------



## BigG

Hey pete welcome to bluelight...

No unfortunately mentioning vendors (even legal RC vendors) is very much not allowed.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

big pete said:


> Hi everyone, first post here. I got a gram of 4F-MPH two days ago. Am I allowed to mention UK supplier? Because this stuff is the bomb, very strong. The gram I've bought will last me a couple of weeks at least. It's the sort of stuff you can put away when you've had enough, goes great with weed. I just wanted to tell everyone how fucking strong  it is. Start on tiny lines



Are you sure it wasn't Consumer's premium quality Turkmenistan Mexedrone at 10p/kilo?

I received an email from one of my non-preferred vendors recently announcing a new branded product called 'kilocaine'  Claimed to contain 10mg of 4f-mph - though judging by the name, I reckon it's just Consumer trying to shift the remainder of his stock...


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Consumer's premium quality Turkmenistan Mexedrone at 10p/kilo?
> 
> I received an email from one of my non-preferred vendors recently announcing a new branded product called 'kilocaine'  Claimed to contain 10mg of 4f-mph - though judging by the name, I reckon it's just Consumer trying to shift the remainder of his stock...


But did it come with a free cum stained vintage telly?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I'll have to get some more in before the ban. 

I know the vendor that is selling Killlocaine, that product is cut with an unspecified buffer, as 'customers have found the product too strong and difficult to work with otherwise'. Pfffft, Ever heard of scales? 8(

That website are complete bullshit merchants, sending emails almost daily, i got one today going on about their strong moral compass and how they would never let a customer down. How about the time they sold me shonky Meclonazepam and completely ignored both my email of complaint and post on Twitter slagging them off. 

(I still dont really understand how to use Twitter, is there a way of posting on someones account so that they cannot just delete your post if they don't like it?)


----------



## anz

I said earlier:

I am quite depressive, anxious and nervous person, Im on SSRi 'escitalopram'. @ Lunch few hrs before meal I took 10mg orally. Took 30 min before it became apparent. Increased desire to walk, bit of euphoria, increased focus, rapid heartbeat. No desire to be social, Im avoiding ppl as much as I can by default. In an 1 hour all goodness were gone and I felt bit anxious, emotional irritation, feeling bad about life. Like my SSRi is not working anymore. I took multivitamins, omega3 and 2 bananas. After 3 hrs of anxious stimulation, 2 hrs feeling just fatigued, SSRi took over again, feeling much better. Im not saying it's bad, it's just me.

Now I know what caused bad reaction, I quit taking Disulfiram for alcohol dependence.
Disulfiram is also being studied as a treatment for cocaine dependence, as it prevents the breakdown of dopamine (a neurotransmitter whose release is stimulated by cocaine); the excess dopamine results in increased anxiety, higher blood pressure, restlessness, and other unpleasant symptoms.
Disulfiram is crap, it wont take away desire to drink and it messes up stim use.

This stim is very good for doing boring light physical work with walkman playing. There is annoying crash but I can make it easier with valium, alcohol, valproic acid, fish oil, magnesium.


----------



## steewith2ees

I took a 15mg pellet someone gave me a while back about 2 hours ago as I wanted to get through a long film, I had stuff to do on here and I have never tried a phenidate before - so I thought after having a nice smoke earlier Ill save my weed and give this stuff a whirl.


----------



## Sprout

steewith2ees said:


> I took a 15mg pellet someone gave me a while back about 2 hours ago as I wanted to get through a long film, I had stuff to do on here and I have never tried a phenidate before - so I thought after having a nice smoke earlier Ill save my weed and give this stuff a whirl.



Just the single 15mg? IME I find it particularly wasteful to take a dose that size - it just teases in terms of dating your DAT but batters the PNS as much as it can.
20-25mg is enough for a more 'thorough' experience.

Though be warned the tolerance climb is obscene rapidly - 100mg may as well be 20mg for me these days. 8)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sprout said:


> Just the single 15mg? IME I find it particularly wasteful to take a dose that size - it just teases in terms of dating your DAT but batters the PNS as much as it can.
> 20-25mg is enough for a more 'thorough' experience.
> 
> Though be warned the tolerance climb is obscene rapidly - 100mg may as well be 20mg for me these days. 8)



So you're bashing the 4f now eh? What's it like for bishop bashing  ?  And where are all the long winded stimmed up posts?


----------



## steewith2ees

Sprout said:


> Just the single 15mg? IME I find it particularly wasteful to take a dose that size - it just teases in terms of dating your DAT but batters the PNS as much as it can.
> 20-25mg is enough for a more 'thorough' experience.
> 
> Though be warned the tolerance climb is obscene rapidly - 100mg may as well be 20mg for me these days. 8)



That's why ive only had a medium dose. I dont use stims that often so its doing the trick pretty well to be fair. I'm boring BCF to fook in TChat....


----------



## spikeycloud

Decided to try this in a very low dose last night in combination with 2C-B and a decent amount of alcohol. I was only planning to use the 2C-B alone that evening but I was tired (almost the whole day too) and I wanted to go out so I took some 4F-MPH with it. My stim tolerance to amphetamines is high..dunno if that has effect on this substance.

The dose of 2C-B was around 4-5 MG and 4F-MPH around 3-4 MG. Had a cool evening. It was not super energetic, but my real tiredness of before was gone. In 4F-MPH combination with 2C-B woman looked better, but arousal wasn't better perse. They just looked better with more anounced eye color ad they looked sweeter more cute dunno how to explain it.

Was slightly warmer than normal. The only real side effect I had was a bit of a dry mouth for the rest it was very smooth. Not much anxiety (prob because of the booze) Slept pretty quickly without benzo's but only slept for 5 hours and woke up a couple of time. With one of the times pretty horny.


----------



## Molecular_Man

5mg lines work well with caffeine for functional purposes. Very strong focus. indeed.


----------



## spikeycloud

I'm quite baffled that some people take this stuff many times a week. I'm even doubting my own usage with small doses once in 2 weeks in average. And even with that I feel tired most of the days. Not to say that it is entirely the stimulants fault, but it makes you think.

How will the usage impact your dopamine levels and function in the brain. Can it influence your happiness in the future etc. We don't know and even though this substance might feel safe it does not mean it is safe. So I was wondering why people take it soo often? And what does this do what they can't sober.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I'd lost the euphoric magic of G and my fave tunes, but this substance combined has bought the magic back. :D

Standard eph doesnt do anything anymore, which kind of makes me think that Spikeycloud may well be right. 

Oh well live for today, the 24 hours of bliss carries me through the G w/ds along with the help of benzos and pregabalin. 

Ive almost ran out of preg, with this new NPS act it might be difficult to get more. In the meantime with any luck some Bacoflen should be on its way.

If there's any trouble with these orders i will say that i am using them for medicinal purposes, and not to get high, which is the truth, no idea if that will suffice if customs do intercept these deliveries. 8(


----------



## spikeycloud

How are people think that this combines with the 2CX series? I tried them with 2C-D and 2C-B and I think it combines pretty great depending on the setting you're in. I only tried this on low doses of both because I thend to get lost in thought in high doses of 2CX while clubbing, wanting to know what the heck is going on and such and worrying about it.


----------



## dus_aster

If doses are kept small, I disagree about additional doses only increasing peripheral effects; I volumetrically dose 8mg after breakfast, and top up with 3-4mg every two to three hours (usually two or three times a day, max) as needed, and find that the only side effects that increase in magnitude are the mydriasis and increased sleep latency.
Granted, I'm using it for appetite suppression while on the job/energy increase/mood boost, and with a therapeutic initial dose. At that range, and with liberal L-Theanine administration, the comedown is on par with 200mg anhydrous caffeine (ie, manageable, able to be nullified with a single unit of ethanol/gabapentin/cannabis)
I've found tolerance to build quickly as well (20% after a week and a half of every other day use), but it's so ridiculously inexpensive that it doesn't really matter :v 

I've found this to, at functional doses, be the best functional/therapeutic stim RC, on par with Methylphenidate in it's efficacy and utility*
Will have to remember this the next time (and there /will/ be a next time) someone starts a 'good funct rc thread' thread without using the search engine 

(*To offer thin substantiation to this claim, I have experience with eleven other stims in controlled and uncontrolled environments, and, after dextroamp and amp racemic, this is the most useful I've sampled. Ymmv, however!!)


----------



## ClemFandango

Eleven different stimulants? You actually count as if some kind of trophy?

 Mad respect for you, brah. 

 One day, I hope I can get to eight.


----------



## dus_aster

ClemFandango said:


> Eleven different stimulants? You actually count as if some kind of trophy?
> 
> Mad respect for you, brah.
> 
> One day, I hope I can get to eight.



Heh, thank you. It's mostly for posterity's sake, and to remind myself that I don't need to do more drugs than I already have.


----------



## Ignio

nohandsjoe said:


> If doses are kept small, I disagree about additional doses only increasing peripheral effects; I volumetrically dose 8mg after breakfast, and top up with 3-4mg every two to three hours (usually two or three times a day, max) as needed, and find that the only side effects that increase in magnitude are the mydriasis and increased sleep latency.



Have you mixed it with a liquid to be able to dose it precisely? If so, what did you mix it with?

I just received my first 4F-MPH this week and I have been taken doses of ~10 mg orally and it increases my capacity to focus extremely well without any side effects what so ever. Therefore, I am considering making it easier to take and know how much instead of just having it in powder form.

It is the first stim I have found without side effects. All the popular RC stims before this have severe side effects even in small doses.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ignio said:


> Have you mixed it with a liquid to be able to dose it precisely? If so, what did you mix it with?
> 
> I just received my first 4F-MPH this week and I have been taken doses of ~10 mg orally and it increases my capacity to focus extremely well without any side effects what so ever. Therefore, I am considering making it easier to take and know how much instead of just having it in powder form.
> 
> It is the first stim I have found without side effects. All the popular RC stims before this have severe side effects even in small doses.



Oi! We've Brexited. We don't want you Euros coming over here taking our drugs that we're not allowed to take anymore...


----------



## Ignio

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Oi! We've Brexited. We don't want you Euros coming over here taking our drugs that we're not allowed to take anymore...



That's a shame.. The only good thing coming out of this Brexit is the cheaper pound giving me more druuugs for less money when I have to convert kroner to pounds 

Within the last month the british pound have decreased 8% in value compared to danish kroners. Resulting in 8% more or 8% cheaper RCs from the same amount of kroners  A shame I cant really order any RCs from the UK anymore. But at least I get cheaper books from amazon.co.uk  However, in some European vendors you can chose to pay in pounds and not euros.

But this is the only positive thing from Brexit, and to be honest, you have to be crazy to really consider this something positive compared to the short-term and long-term consequences I fear the continent of Europa will suffer from due to the Brexit. I hope you come back to be honest.


----------



## dus_aster

Ignio said:


> Have you mixed it with a liquid to be able to dose it precisely? If so, what did you mix it with?
> 
> I just received my first 4F-MPH this week and I have been taken doses of ~10 mg orally and it increases my capacity to focus extremely well without any side effects what so ever. Therefore, I am considering making it easier to take and know how much instead of just having it in powder form.
> 
> It is the first stim I have found without side effects. All the popular RC stims before this have severe side effects even in small doses.




Yikes, apologies for the belated response---

Yes, definitely; my scale is only accurate to +/- ~4mg, so, whenever possible, I've switched to volumetric dosing for all my RCs. Ideally, I would use vodka (or your favorite clear spirit), so as to promote long-term storage... I'm cheap, however, and generally just dissolve the 4F-MPH (et al) in hot tap water. As long as the RC is water soluble it'll last in the fridge for *around* a week and a half to two weeks, unless using sterilized water (iirc). It's been a while, and I can't recall how high I managed to push the solubility, but I settled on a 2mg/ml ratio for ease of dosing (stored in a pretty little 50ml absinthe bottle, the kind one grabs at the liquor store checkout), and would either squirt it under my tongue with an oral syringe or dilute it in a water bottle to take with me to work. 
Totally agree about it having few side effects... they're definitely there if you push up to 15+mg dosages, but are still minor and ime can be nullified with a couple beers/some good indica. Plus, I never find anything over 15mg enjoyable anyways, iunno :v
Most acceptable substitute for 5mg IR dextroamphetamine (ie, a good *mild* functional dose) I've found so far.


----------



## deepnbeeper

didn't feel super high then

COMEDOWN: had horrible pain in the base of my brain (The medulla oblongata and above) that felt like it had been rinsed of some neurotransmitter. took a few days to fade. at first i had decided i WOULD LITERALLY kill myself if this feeling didn't go. thought i'd given myself brain-damage.


----------



## kingme

Tried 4fmph several times now and i find it to be a useful functional stim, but not very recreational. When going over 10mg i find no increase in positive effects, and mich increased sideeffects. Its also very prone to making me look spun out and is quite long lasting, sleep not possible after 8 10h after a single dose


----------



## Ziiirp

Sounds like a phenidate. Will be handled like a phenidate. Not gonna make it anywhere near to me. I will never get so desperate to poison myself with piperidine derivates, ever again.


----------



## Crashing

Been using this for a few weeks. It's very strong but not very noticeable. I've noticed after using for a while, the few good effects it had are quickly diminishing. I do about 10mg a few times in the beginning of the day, then by the end of the day sometimes I do it twice more. After the last doses, I get considerably bad side effects that seem to be related to dehydration and vasoconstriction. I can't get hydrated on this stuff at all, no matter how or how much water I consume, I just urinate it out several minutes later. It's good to have in the stash if you need an upper and run out of better ones, just don't push the dosage at all looking for anything pleasant. I overshoot the dosage pretty much every day.


----------



## Sprout

Just a warning: overshooting 4F-MPH dosage wise resulted in literally the worst stimulant experience of my life. I would spend 8 hours straight convinced my neighbours were breaking in and moving my things 20-30 degrees to the left and then leaving 8(
The positives diminish rapidly, too. By day 3 it's just paranoid panic powder.


----------



## beastye

I was wondering if this substance is banned in Finland? Or would it be safe to order? Help a newbie out.


----------



## treezy z

Any comparisons to 3,4 ctmp? I'm interested in 4f-mph but 3,4 ctmp is the worst drug I've ever done. Methylphenidate and it's analogues are generally something I enjoy.


----------



## kingme

Ive foind 34ctmp to be more potent but less useful and less enjoyable than 4fmph. Dont really like 34ctmp but ocassionaly use 4fmph funtionally


----------



## johnlesliemackie

I have 1 gram of this incoming. It's the last week of what's been a boring holiday so far (mainly been weightlifting, eating nice food and smoking hashish) so i plan on reading and playing video games when using this, to me, novel stimulant. So how do i approach it? Love to vape, and am immune to sharp tastes.

Stored upp with 240 g codeine (have no opioid tolerance), hash, 15 x xanax and 3 x diazepam (prescriptions, nerver use); so sleep won't be a problem.


----------



## 3dempty

There are two kinds of stim fans in the world those that like who and  those that likes apvp. One can not understand the other.   I am NDRI guy,best thing out there by far is 4f-php caped as a free base by adding water and baking soda. By it self is a pointless chemical. They should sell it as a free base.


----------



## sin_is_synthetic

Im not seeing much in regards online in combining this one with phenibut as I see with 3-FPM and other stims. Is this safe and do they pair well?


----------



## sin_is_synthetic

Decided to wing it and try it. They pair great and fixed some of the issues I had with this stim. I didnt like headspace on previous tries but phenibut smoothed it out. Got a lot more work done then 4f mph. I opted for a smaller phen dose of 500 and being a hard hesd for stims I did 30 mg of the 4F. Works for me but others might be too high


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

11 different stimulants? not really that many.

Anyhow, hows 4-fluoromethylphenidate IV?

Also, noticing people abbreviate it to 4-FPM that could easily result in confusion with the equivalent phenmetrazine derivative (although 3-fluorophenmetrazine is more common)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Limpet_Chicken said:


> 11 different stimulants? not really that many.
> 
> Anyhow, hows 4-fluoromethylphenidate IV?
> 
> Also, noticing people abbreviate it to 4-FPM that could easily result in confusion with the equivalent phenmetrazine derivative (although 3-fluorophenmetrazine is more common)



The actual abbreviation is 4-FMP, but granted it could result in the same confusion (in people with half a brain...  )


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Which most people can only aspire to, sadly.


----------



## treezy z

I went through a gram in 4 days (probably an OD.) 

Didn't sleep much but didn't get psychotic (took Seroquel for sleep) and was generally OK. I won't be getting this again though I need weak stims I can put down.


----------



## VerbalTruist

*Study focus*

Hey y'all,

Is this a substance that would be helpful for getting academic work done?

Thank you.


----------



## CFC

euphoricnod said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Is this a substance that would be helpful for getting academic work done?
> 
> Thank you.



Sure, at modest oral doses.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

I'm finally getting around to trying this one as well as isopropylphenidate. I think I'm gonna immediately make them I into solutions so that I can hopefully just stick to functional oral doses instead of going off the deep end with nasal or vapoization. Obviously a solution can still be used nasally or vaped but I will be much less likely to do so if it's already suspended.

I do not yet know which form they are coming as but I suspect hcl. What is my best option to dissolve them in? I'm hoping to get it at least 10mg/ml. These are what I have on hand

1) ethanol but only 80 proof/40% (though may be able to get 153 proof if needed)
2) PG
3) PEG-400

From the research I've done I think ethanol is my best bet? Since I believe the hcl salts are already fairly soluble in water then I should be good to use regular vodka (80 proof / 40%) but figured I'd check first in case I'm over looking something. I'd much rather have everything needed before it shows up so that I can get it all properly dissolved first thing.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

Most vodka is 37.5% now, in the UK at least as it's the minimum they can get away with and still call it a spirit. In my eyes, it's not a spirit unless you can set it on fire.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Weird. I was searching for info on this drug today and nothing showed up until it showed up as a new post


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

LoginNotSecure said:


> Most vodka is 37.5% now, in the UK at least as it's the minimum they can get away with and still call it a spirit. In my eyes, it's not a spirit unless you can set it on fire.


That's really lame. I'm in the US though, only posted here because this was the best looking 4f-mph like Megathread I could find. We have 40% luckily, some states can sell quite a bit higher but my state limits to max 153 proof I think (76.5% ). I believe some states allow higher like up to 190 proof (95% )!


Atelier3 said:


> Weird. I was searching for info on this drug today and nothing showed up until it showed up as a new post



I was having the same problem. Sometimes blue lights search function seems finicky, especially with drugs that have short 'names' and especially ones that contain symbols like a hyphen (2c-b for example). Maybe it's just me and I don't know how best to work it, though usually searching outside of bluelight like using google or DuckDuckGo is more productive, just gotta include bluelight in the search or specify it to search only bluelight by typing something g like site:bluelight.org along with whatever your searching for.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Yea I just tried @Atelier3 try doing this, you'll get way more better results. Go to like google or DuckDuckGo and search for the following:

site:bluelight.org 4F-MPH


----------

